# World Of Warcraft - Fat Guild - Alliance this time!



## HeatherBBW (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I've been meaning to make this post for awhile, but I keep forgetting. Candy Godiva and all of us loyal fa/fat fighters have joined up on the Alliance side now on Tanaris.

Feel free to join us, do a /who The Others and ask for an invite and mention you are from Dimensions. Everyone is welcome.

Just to name a few Dimensions folks that are currently guilded with us:

Myself
FAJohnny
Candy Godiva
Gspoon
Blackjack
UncannyBruceman
AtlantisAK
Orlea
Duniwin
Jaded
Foxy Roxxie
Ashley
SuperSoup
Mango
TCUBob
Raiden (Not sure of his Dims name)
Chublover350
SummerG
Jonw3000
Caine
ChefKusanagi (Andrew)
Lil Big Girl


I am sure I've left people out that are from Dims and if I did, I apologize. These are most of those I can remember that actually are on Dimensions too, but there are others that play that are friends or are from FF or MySpace, etc. 

So if you feel like joining up for casual questing and conversation with fellow fatties, friends and FAs  Then please do!

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2009)

So who's up for Ramps, Scholo, or Strat tonight?


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes! We are always looking for fat friendly people to join our World of Warcraft fun!

Please join up


----------



## Zoom (Feb 20, 2009)

1. Same server as the previous one?

2. I have an alt named Other, he does auctions and has his own guild (called Moolah).


----------



## Ash (Feb 20, 2009)

We're on *Tanaris*, by the way! 

My name is Ashley and I'm a WoW nerd. :blush:

My currently active toons are Fatti and Thundathize (my shiny new Death Knight). 

/nerdery


----------



## The Fez (Feb 20, 2009)

wish there was a way euro's could join the US servers so I could get involved


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 22, 2009)

We would love to have anyone else join the guild. And no, this is not a real serious guild, it is a fun easy guild


----------



## Ash (Feb 22, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> wish there was a way euro's could join the US servers so I could get involved



We somehow had a guy in Australia join. Hmm. There must be a way.


----------



## The Fez (Feb 23, 2009)

If I figure it out, I'll get on board


----------



## bigalex716 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey heather and Ashley do u guys have horde characters 2?


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 15, 2009)

After having spent much time in the world of FlyFF (Fly For Fun), I've decided to give World Of Warcraft a try. I've just begun the free 10-day trial period, so we'll see how much I like it. I don't really fancy paying a monthly subscription, but if I enjoy it enough, I'll take that plunge. 

Just started out, though, in Tanaris, as an Orc Warrior.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 15, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> After having spent much time in the world of FlyFF (Fly For Fun), I've decided to give World Of Warcraft a try. I've just begun the free 10-day trial period, so we'll see how much I like it. I don't really fancy paying a monthly subscription, but if I enjoy it enough, I'll take that plunge.
> 
> Just started out, though, in Tanaris, as an Orc Warrior.



Dude, get on Alliance side, we'll take you into the guild!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 16, 2009)

Pffff... I had no idea the difference between Horde and Alliance. Did not even notice. Got all the way to level 7, too.
Guess I'll go back and create an Alliance character. 

Level 3 Human Warrior - in game name: Crogoth


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 16, 2009)

Nuts!

I wish I could join >< Sadly I'm on a EU server and have heard the only way to get to a NA server here is to import the NA game discs and start a fresh account... poo!


----------



## mango (Mar 20, 2009)

*Beastie Boys - Paul Revere (WoW Music Video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJIfVVUbOCo

Kicking it Gnomey-style!


*


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, I just saw this, I have just made a trail account on the US servers, I got a bit bored of the EU crowd. 
I'll make a toon on Tanaris and keep an eye out for you all!


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I joined that guild on a mage I made called ConjuredMuffin, but there was hardly anyone on 

I never deleted that character, but now I'm always Horde side on Twisting Nether.


----------



## mango (Mar 21, 2009)

BeckaBoo said:


> Oh, I just saw this, I have just made a trail account on the US servers, I got a bit bored of the EU crowd.
> I'll make a toon on Tanaris and keep an eye out for you all!





Bellyjeansgirl said:


> I joined that guild on a mage I made called ConjuredMuffin, but there was hardly anyone on
> 
> I never deleted that character, but now I'm always Horde side on Twisting Nether.


*
Girls,

You'll catch most of us on the Alliance side, Tanaris realm.

Just start a toon and type /who The Others to see who is on and PM us for a guild invite.

See you soon!

*


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2009)

Coming soon ...


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 22, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Coming soon ...



HaHA! Another convert!


----------



## The Fez (Mar 22, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Nuts!
> 
> I wish I could join >< Sadly I'm on a EU server and have heard the only way to get to a NA server here is to import the NA game discs and start a fresh account... poo!



there's a way of doing it, apparently, by going into the game file folders and changing two lines of code. I'm going to test it out; I'll let you know how that goes!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh my GOD, I'm in patch Hell.


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 22, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Coming soon ...



WHAT IS HAPPENING???????????????????


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 22, 2009)

BBWTexan said:


> WHAT IS HAPPENING???????????????????



Shhh.... it'll all be overrrrrrr soon!

<if you played WoW, you'd get that reference >


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 23, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> there's a way of doing it, apparently, by going into the game file folders and changing two lines of code. I'm going to test it out; I'll let you know how that goes!



Wow! please do!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 4, 2009)

As of right now....

I'm converted, too.


----------



## Gspoon (Apr 14, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen of the Alliance guild on Tanaris:

Tonight's raid of Naxxramas is canceled due to the new Patch: Secrets of Ulduar. If things clear up by Thursday, we will begin working on Naxx and OS.

Thank you for your patience and understanding


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen of the Alliance guild on Tanaris:
> 
> Tonight's raid of Naxxramas is canceled due to the new Patch: Secrets of Ulduar. If things clear up by Thursday, we will begin working on Naxx and OS.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding



Guess we'll have to settle for this.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 14, 2009)

I play and I have NOOOO idea what that means. 

Maybe it's an LK thing, I don't have that yet.


----------



## CrankySpice (May 12, 2009)

Maintenance day makes me sad.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 12, 2009)

Me, too. Woke up early this morning and hoped to get a little grinding in before work, but noooo.....


----------



## Zoom (May 13, 2009)

Of course they _would_ name the latest and most popular of the new battlegrounds, Wintergrasp... everyone is shortening that to *WG*...


----------



## AnnMarie (May 13, 2009)

hahaha, that's funny.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 16, 2009)

Wah. 

Can't get on - just gets stuck on authenticating. 

Better anyway tonight, I need to go to bed. Hope it's ok tomorrow.


----------



## Ash (May 16, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Wah.
> 
> Can't get on - just gets stuck on authenticating.
> 
> Better anyway tonight, I need to go to bed. Hope it's ok tomorrow.



I'm stuck too. Boo! 

Also, I lol every time anyone asks when WG is starting.


----------



## Gspoon (May 16, 2009)

A side note for those joining the guild

Recently, we have had an influx of people coming to our guild wanting to join. As they join, they tend to pester a few people in the guild. If you are one of those people, be advised. We will find out if you are a fraud, or fake. We also know that you have been stealing identities for your own personal gain, just to talk to the people online. If you wish to join the guild as a normal person and not as a fake, do so. Posing as a fake is uncool.

If I suspect you are a fake in the guild, I will boot you in a moments notice 

Thanks and have a wonderful day in Azeroth!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, spoony!

Yeah, it sucks to have static when you're fighting for your life.


----------



## chublover350 (May 16, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> A side note for those joining the guild
> 
> Recently, we have had an influx of people coming to our guild wanting to join. As they join, they tend to pester a few people in the guild. If you are one of those people, be advised. We will find out if you are a fraud, or fake. We also know that you have been stealing identities for your own personal gain, just to talk to the people online. If you wish to join the guild as a normal person and not as a fake, do so. Posing as a fake is uncool.
> 
> ...



BRING DOWN THE HAMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candygodiva (May 17, 2009)

chublover350 said:


> BRING DOWN THE HAMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The hammer is down, babe. We're good people, but we don't put up with bullshit. The only trolls we trifle with are Horde!


----------



## Gspoon (May 28, 2009)

We are currently filling up to the rafters with people! But we still have lots and lots of room for people! Come join us on the Tanaris server! We would love to see ya there


----------



## AnnMarie (May 28, 2009)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## supersoup (May 28, 2009)

/addicted.


----------



## SummerG (May 29, 2009)

"Hello SummerG it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? "

Too bad Wow doesn't have a dims add-on... hehehe


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2009)

SummerG said:


> "Hello SummerG it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? "
> 
> Too bad Wow doesn't have a dims add-on... hehehe



If it did, I'm pretty sure nobody in the guild would ever log out of the game.


----------



## candygodiva (May 29, 2009)

Blizzard definitely needs a WoW Browser.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 29, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> If it did, I'm pretty sure nobody in the guild would ever log out of the game.



Am getting dangerously close to that now. 10 hours yesterday.

And going back for more as soon as I log out here...


----------



## Chimpi (May 31, 2009)

*cough*

I'm still alive. I'm just hanging out with the rest of the addicts.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 31, 2009)

Port .


----------



## Gspoon (May 31, 2009)

WoW has consumed so many hours of my life, but thats ok. Atleast I now play it in moderation.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah i've cut back a lil i was getting obsessed for a while there, but i think i'm definitely going to join the guild with the other dims members


----------



## mango (Jun 5, 2009)

*F*ck!!

That's a f*cking 50 DKP minus!!

WTF was that shit!!  :doh: 


*


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jun 5, 2009)

WoW Gamer Alert!

Please visit this thread: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59911


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 5, 2009)

mango said:


> *F*ck!!
> 
> That's a f*cking 50 DKP minus!!
> 
> ...



So now you understand the joke that I made when you ninja'd the herbs!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 7, 2009)

some of our guildies, looking fine...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh man, I finally got a mount and I'm not in the pic!!!


hahahah


Well, here's a contribution from me.... doing an instance where Plethora (CrankySpice) went ahead and killed everything in a neat little circle, and was doing a riverdance while Betsy and Joe loot... lol  

View attachment looooooottttr.jpg


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 7, 2009)

supersoup said:


> some of our guildies, looking fine...



I'm the gnome on the far right. And this was before we spent half the night raiding various Horde settlements. Every male Hordie within a five mile radius fell in love with Betsy.

Good times, yo.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 7, 2009)

Our Guild just RAWKS!!!
:wubu:

Luvs u guys!

Oh, and THIS, just cause I love you!


----------



## Teleute (Jun 7, 2009)

Great screenshots  I love the neat little circle of death, haha!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2009)

Which lead me to: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QwM4vXex7c&NR=1


And I'm crying I'm laughing so hard. 

Love them.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope AM won't mind me sharing this, but uh...she got mounted last night.

Keepin' in real in Azeroth, with a cameo from Spoony:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dH9yOc7lWs


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2009)

It was one of the best mounts of my life - sayin' something.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 7, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> I hope AM won't mind me sharing this, but uh...she got mounted last night.
> 
> Keepin' in real in Azeroth, with a cameo from Spoony:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dH9yOc7lWs



This? Funniest thing I've ever seen.

And not just because the "star" bears a striking resemblance to Cenewin...


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2009)

*Too Sexy!!* (WoW style)


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd love to join up, but it'd take me a good while to catch up on that server. I might give it a go though.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2009)

We have a lot of new and lower level players, so it's not a problem. 

I just hit 30 last night, it's been slow going!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I just made a gnome 'lock. I can probably have him leveled pretty quickly. Should be fun.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2009)

Few more that I had to share. 

My mount (my favorite one, but I had to buy them all of course).

And the next two are for TightSqueezeMonkey if he ever sees this.... hahaha, he's stuck in the doorway!!  

View attachment Picture-3.jpg


View attachment Picture-6.jpg


View attachment Picture-5.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 8, 2009)

Heeeeey! See? I can logout of WoW!

I'm glad my mount smiled for the group photo!  Woot! I'm gonna have to go thank that undead guy for the date! Why doesn't he call and say Grom'kek once in a while? Did I do my night elf dance too soon? Should have waited until after the third raid. Eff! 

CrankySpice does an awesome celebration-of-the-kill dance. As she should, the whole thing is so well-choreographed, and that's before she dances...


----------



## supersoup (Jun 8, 2009)

oh man...rare mount drop...dropped back to back for summer and i!! look at our new scary horses!!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesomely mounted!!!

Grats! 

:wubu:



supersoup said:


> oh man...rare mount drop...dropped back to back for summer and i!! look at our new scary horses!!


----------



## SummerG (Jun 9, 2009)

supersoup said:


> oh man...rare mount drop...dropped back to back for summer and i!! look at our new scary horses!!



I have since done strat 3 more times. I'm sure I'm going to dream about the undead tonight!


----------



## CrankySpice (Jun 9, 2009)

supersoup said:


> oh man...rare mount drop...dropped back to back for summer and i!! look at our new scary horses!!



OMG! JEAL.OUS. :wubu:


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

I heard a rumor that Carla got mounted last night.

And also, our guild is awesome. Just sayin. Kek!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

It's true.

Giddy up!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 11, 2009)

Ahhhh, huge hordie invasion in IF... so cool! 

View attachment Picture-6.jpg


View attachment Picture-7.jpg


View attachment Picture-8.jpg


View attachment Picture-9.jpg


View attachment Picture-10.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhhh, huge hordie invasion in IF... so cool!



Haha, don't help or nothing! 

Do you think us 80s defend your hometowns just to provide a light show?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 12, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> Haha, don't help or nothing!
> 
> Do you think us 80s defend your hometowns just to provide a light show?



That's why I go.
Stun the Hordies and watch the Mages make pretty colors.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 12, 2009)

The Hordies love my flop over and play dead trick. They laugh and clap and forget all about the King they just killed!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting the screen caps, AM. 

I heard that a certain pink hared gnome (and I don't mean myself) will be wearing plate, like, any minute now?

*cough*Joe*cough*


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2009)

Ahh... I love a good raid, gettin' out my dancin' shoes, and shake'n some tail. :wubu:


----------



## gwydion (Jun 12, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> Thanks for posting the screen caps, AM.
> 
> I heard that a certain pink hared gnome (and I don't mean myself) will be wearing plate, like, any minute now?
> 
> *cough*Joe*cough*



Indeed I am! HOWEVER... I have two non-levelling things I'm trying to get done before 40. One, is playing PvP (Warsong Gulch) at a level where it's actually something other than a massive waste of time and total embarrassing experience. The other is working on my engineering and mining professions, mostly during downtime from playing PvP.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

Just wait until Popple (and/or her undead other self) can hit Wintergrasp. Pretty much redefines the pvp experience.

In other news, Chimpi and I were unfortunate enough to run a heroic last night with a healer who happened to be drunk.

Fail!


----------



## SummerG (Jun 17, 2009)

No one was on for me to share the joy with, so I had to screen-shot it!


----------



## CrankySpice (Jun 17, 2009)

SummerG said:


> No one was on for me to share the joy with, so I had to screen-shot it!



Summer!!!! That's a mighty fine rod you're holding there, miss!!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

That is...I am...

Words fail me.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 17, 2009)

Too low level to know what I'm looking at, but I know I should be excited! YAY SUMMER!


OH! I forgot to post my hangin' with the Horde screenshots (as Alliance!) ... on the other computer, will have to do it later.

/dance


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 17, 2009)

I have warcraft now!! when does the fat alliance play??

(very excited about joining alliance!)


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 17, 2009)

We play all da time!

Come on in!


For all the noobs, enjoy... *Ballad of the Noob*


*giggles*


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 18, 2009)

SummerG said:


> No one was on for me to share the joy with, so I had to screen-shot it!



omg...i've been doing this stupid fishing daily since it came out and all i get is stupid worthless coins and tower keys >=(


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

candygodiva said:


> We play all da time!
> 
> Come on in!
> 
> ...



Candy, if I didn't love you already, I would for posting this link.

In honor of my baby gnome rogue...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdEYVy6BF0w&feature=related


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey, tower keys are worth a few gold at least, not completely worthless. hehe



nykspree8 said:


> omg...i've been doing this stupid fishing daily since it came out and all i get is stupid worthless coins and tower keys >=(


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 18, 2009)

Ahhh Nice one Cuz!
I wuvs u 2. :wubu:

*And for all you Ninjas!*




AlethaBBW said:


> Candy, if I didn't love you already, I would for posting this link.
> 
> In honor of my baby gnome rogue...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdEYVy6BF0w&feature=related


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 18, 2009)

I LOVE Warcraft! I am totally addicted. I have 4 toons I play - my favorite is my level 51 Dwarf Warrior. But all my toons are in Turalyon. Oh well, it looks like you guys have fun.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jun 18, 2009)

Why'd it have to be Alliance?

I have a 70 Tauren Druid (Feral Tank) and a 70 Troll Rogue (PvP Assassin). I was a raidleader when I was still playing. If only this guild were Horde, I'd succumb to the addiction again, but I hate levelling.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 18, 2009)

RobitusinZ said:


> Why'd it have to be Alliance?
> 
> I have a 70 Tauren Druid (Feral Tank) and a 70 Troll Rogue (PvP Assassin). I was a raidleader when I was still playing. If only this guild were Horde, I'd succumb to the addiction again, but I hate levelling.



The addiction never ends! I bet you have your fingers on A, W and D right now!


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jun 18, 2009)

out.of.habit said:


> The addiction never ends! I bet you have your fingers on A, W and D right now!









LOL, this is how I roll, baby!

BTW, for my fellow WoW-crack-fatticts (ya like that? fat + addict = fattict), the Nostromo N52TE is an EXCELLENT product that will increase your comfort as you play WoW. I started looking into this kind of stuff when I started getting some bad tendonitis in my wrists, and I will NEVER play another MMO without this. I'm 6-hours-a-night kind of casual-hardcore on WoW, so I gotta keep the addiction at bay...

However, I'm currently playing City of Villains, in-between my Second Life stints.

Edit: The reason why this thing is great is because it completely replaces your keyboard usage. You map all of the keys on the gamepad (there's 15 of them on this puppy) to the keys that you normally hit on the keyboard. For example, when I play WoW, I have the thumbpad set to WSAD for movement. I then have the right-mouse-button mapped to the little black button over the thumbpad (so I basically move to a mob, kill it, hit my button - the mouse cursor is always hovering around where my loot is gonna end up - loot and keep moving...total slaughter grindfest, completely ergonomic). I have the bottom 5 keys mapped to different targeting modes (target nearest, target next, etc), along with any little-used keys. The middle 5 keys, where my fingers normally rest, have all of my frequently-used attacks. The top 5 keys are my utility keys. Since I played a Druid, I used the two top-left keys to swap through different forms (which would change my hotbar, which would allow me to use a completely different keyset depending on my form).

Basically, I narrow down my keys to about 15 or so, use the hotbar trays efficiently, and I only use 1 hand while playing WoW for about 90% of what I'm doing. My right hand is usually free for precise targetting, as needed, and since most of the time I'm being social, I'm on voice, I rarely ever have to type.

I gotta tell you, with this thing, I was *THE* Main Tank that people wanted among the 3 guilds I played with (my own and 2 allies). I was on top of every single battle situation, I picked up adds way faster than Mages could even bother crowd-controlling...OMG, I better stop typing, my WoW-Penis is getting hard.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 19, 2009)

You are so SO in need of some WoW time! lol

Sweet device you've got there. You are serious about your gaming!
... could use that in the guiillllld ... just sayin'... 

Nothing hotter than a bunch of fatties on Wow!  






RobitusinZ said:


> LOL, this is how I roll, baby!
> 
> BTW, for my fellow WoW-crack-fatticts (ya like that? fat + addict = fattict), the Nostromo N52TE is an EXCELLENT product that will increase your comfort as you play WoW. I started looking into this kind of stuff when I started getting some bad tendonitis in my wrists, and I will NEVER play another MMO without this. I'm 6-hours-a-night kind of casual-hardcore on WoW, so I gotta keep the addiction at bay...
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Jun 19, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhhh, huge hordie invasion in IF... so cool!



As a DK, its really fun to put mark of blood on the faction leader when horde does this, they generally don't realize it and it heals for a couple hundred thousand damage.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 19, 2009)

Rolla Ally DK.. not as far to level, and you can hang out with some cool fatties, and fatty lovin' peoples. 

...just sayin'


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Jun 19, 2009)

Oops, I messed up my game mechanics in my last post, lol. I meant to say put the mark of blood on whoever is tanking the faction leader.

And...as fun as it'd be to play with you all, I already have 3 alliance level 80's in a raiding guild as it is. My main is Bandarno on Altar of Storms if any of you care to look me up or armory me or whatever, lol, with my death knight going by the name Bandalia.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jun 19, 2009)

Aw, c'mon people! It cost nothing to roll a new toon on a diff server, dooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttt. Although I'm often alt+tabbed out (so you'll probably think I'm being rude or ignoring you), we're a friendly bunch and we have lots of lowbie toons to pal around with.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL, probably not the right place to ask this question, but do you guys know if you can make a DK on ANY server, or just the server you got your 70s on?

I wouldn't mind rolling up a DK (of course, then I'd have to get the expansion...). I'm a tank by playstyle anyway.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 19, 2009)

If you have a lvl 55 on any server, you can make a DK on any server, but you can only have one per server. 
gogogogogo hehehe





RobitusinZ said:


> LOL, probably not the right place to ask this question, but do you guys know if you can make a DK on ANY server, or just the server you got your 70s on?
> 
> I wouldn't mind rolling up a DK (of course, then I'd have to get the expansion...). I'm a tank by playstyle anyway.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 19, 2009)

Well if you ever get bored with your 80's and wanna slum around with us, then come on over. 



CrazyGuy13 said:


> Oops, I messed up my game mechanics in my last post, lol. I meant to say put the mark of blood on whoever is tanking the faction leader.
> 
> And...as fun as it'd be to play with you all, I already have 3 alliance level 80's in a raiding guild as it is. My main is Bandarno on Altar of Storms if any of you care to look me up or armory me or whatever, lol, with my death knight going by the name Bandalia.


----------



## gwydion (Jun 19, 2009)

Wooo! Got WotLK for both our accounts today (well, okay, one's still installing, the other is _going_ to be installed), and we're going to be pushing this weekend to level our toons so that we can begin to appreciate the newer content. Granted, neither of us are anywhere near ready for any of it, let alone ready to play around with DKs, but we couldn't wait to just go ahead and get/install the expansion anyway - just didn't feel like we "had the full game" without it!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 25, 2009)

"Funny Chinese WoW"

Gotta love the Chinese, they really get into their World of Warcraft.



:bow:


----------



## LordSheogorath (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey if anyone rolls on Magtheridon I have a few characters on there and an 80. Inbetween my girlfriend, not sleeping, and working out I tend to play so I'm on a bit.

Acratophorus


----------



## Gspoon (Jun 26, 2009)

Yogg-Saron say:







Hello, I eat you!


Anywho, I just got my mage to 80 and he is doing great. He used to be my main way back when. But then other classes became fun, such as my hunter, shaman, paladin, druid and death knight.

Only problem I have with him, HE IS A TROLL! I mean, trolls are cool. But with the recent release of Wotlk, and completion of the wizard city Dalaran, all you see are Humans, Gnomes and Blood Elf Mages! So it kinda ruins the fantasy. You know all these brainy smarties of the Kirin Tor! And we Trolls, Undead and Draenei have to be the odd ones out.


----------



## Deven (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you people going to make me roll an ally? *cry* Noooo....

I rolled a Draenei DK on Tanaris: DevenDarling

I won't be on much because I raid a lot and am going for the Insane in the Membrane achievement on my mage on Proudmoore, and have an arena team named the Karma Police.

If you feel like rolling a horde on Proudmoore, look me up: Devenderange of War Taint (part of the Taint guilds, the GBLT friendly and second largest guild in WoW.) Or I may be on WesleyCrushr...


----------



## CrankySpice (Jun 26, 2009)

Looooooooooook what I got this morning (I can't seem to add an attachment, maybe because I use Google Chrome? But I do have a screenshot of her!): White Polar Bear Mount.

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 26, 2009)

What does it mean to roll an ally? 




DevenDoom said:


> Are you people going to make me roll an ally? *cry* Noooo....
> 
> I rolled a Draenei DK on Tanaris: DevenDarling
> 
> ...


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

CrankySpice said:


> Looooooooooook what I got this morning (I can't seem to add an attachment, maybe because I use Google Chrome? But I do have a screenshot of her!): White Polar Bear Mount.
> 
> She is gorgeous!!!



Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo that is one of the few things that I most covet in WoW! Grats!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> What does it mean to roll an ally?



There are two sides: Alliance and Horde 

He's a horde and he is supposed to hate the alliance... so he is teasing us about rolling an ally toon


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 26, 2009)

ahh gotcha!
I promise to try to not be too annoying with the questions.
I brought the game manual into work today, we are moving offices and I don't have anything to do so I'm sitting here trying to learn what I can. 




HeatherBBW said:


> There are two sides: Alliance and Horde
> 
> He's a horde and he is supposed to hate the alliance... so he is teasing us about rolling an ally toon


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 26, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> ahh gotcha!
> I promise to try to not be too annoying with the questions.
> I brought the game manual into work today, we are moving offices and I don't have anything to do so I'm sitting here trying to learn what I can.



It's not annoying at all, it's the only way we can learn. Ask away, I'm constantly asking questions, probably will be forever. I just wantbto know more and try to get better and better.


----------



## Deven (Jun 26, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> There are two sides: Alliance and Horde
> 
> He's a horde and he is supposed to hate the alliance... so he is teasing us about rolling an ally toon



She, darlin. I got girly bits


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> ahh gotcha!
> I promise to try to not be too annoying with the questions.
> I brought the game manual into work today, we are moving offices and I don't have anything to do so I'm sitting here trying to learn what I can.



*While I'm sure the manual will probably help you out alot, if it's the manual from "vanilla WoW" from afew years ago.. its probably well out of date as alot of changes have been made with the 2 new expansions and many patch updates.

I suggest browsing WoWwiki.com and look up items & quests on thottbot.com to help you out (and ask away!).

*


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 27, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> ahh gotcha!
> I promise to try to not be too annoying with the questions.
> I brought the game manual into work today, we are moving offices and I don't have anything to do so I'm sitting here trying to learn what I can.





AnnMarie said:


> It's not annoying at all, it's the only way we can learn. Ask away, I'm constantly asking questions, probably will be forever. I just wantbto know more and try to get better and better.





mango said:


> *While I'm sure the manual will probably help you out alot, if it's the manual from "vanilla WoW" from afew years ago.. its probably well out of date as alot of changes have been made with the 2 new expansions and many patch updates.
> 
> I suggest browsing WoWwiki.com and look up items & quests on thottbot.com to help you out (and ask away!).
> 
> *





Yes yes! What they said, ask all you like! I am full of questions, and will be regardless of what level I am. I'm convinced that there is *always* more to learn in this game. Jay's definitely got a point about the manual, but I read portions of that and the Burning Crusade one too, and found the info pretty useful as a primer.


----------



## gwydion (Jun 29, 2009)

Too fucking funny not to post: 

View attachment 20090629.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jun 29, 2009)

gwydion said:


> Too fucking funny not to post:



This is brilliant.


----------



## Gspoon (Jun 30, 2009)

Agreed, Healers ftw. Awesome comic


----------



## mango (Jun 30, 2009)

*Heigan the Unclean (The Plague Quarter, Naxxramus) - The Safety Dance

Instructional Video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmArX8GvHLo

Diagramatics - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9dHjZSdhTw


*


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 2, 2009)

hahahhhaa.... ahhh, funny.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 2, 2009)

So we pwned Patchwerk only to nearly wipe on frogger.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2009)

Some of the BFD gang on a field trip to The Wicked Grotto. This is where Betsy hung out waiting for us to come get her (after her unfortunate demise thanks to the "green fog of death").

Top to bottom is OOH (Buttercream), Pey (Cushi), me (Andelusia), and Mr. OOH (Popple). Not pictured: Krusti, he couldn't climb the gems.  

View attachment Picture-2.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Ciderhelm

Guys, this channel has some great videos showing the strategies for boss fights.


It does not, however, teach Mashley how not to die on Frogger, get rezzed, and then die again to it seconds later.


----------



## Ash (Jul 7, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/Ciderhelm
> 
> Guys, this channel has some great videos showing the strategies for boss fights.
> 
> ...



Eff off, Beej! You died that round, too!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 7, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Eff off, Beej! You died that round, too!



I didn't die that round, I died earlier when my modem was fucked up and my latency was like 15 times what it should've been.


----------



## Ash (Jul 7, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I didn't die that round, I died earlier when my modem was fucked up and my latency was like 15 times what it should've been.



Suuuuuure. Totally not your fault.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 7, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I didn't die that round, I died earlier when my modem was fucked up and my latency was like 15 times what it should've been.



It helps to not be downloading porn in the background while you play. 

HTH, HAND.


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Jul 7, 2009)

well ashley,soup,summer and kevin.....yall finally got your wish....im joining again but not like for another month


----------



## mango (Jul 7, 2009)

BeastofBurden. said:


> well ashley,soup,summer and kevin.....yall finally got your wish....im joining again but not like for another month



*Dood...

Can I officially recruit you as a friend so I can get the rare zhevra mount??
I think the recruitee gets something too.

I wonder if it works for people who come back to WoW....

Are you gonna rez your old account?


*


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm up to a level 12 now and am not dying every 5 minutes.
That is all.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 7, 2009)

You've all probably seen this, but Cranky linked it to me earlier and it's really funny to see where all the dances come from.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=066_q4DIeqk


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Jul 7, 2009)

mango said:


> *Dood...
> 
> Can I officially recruit you as a friend so I can get the rare zhevra mount??
> I think the recruitee gets something too.
> ...



well Summer already called bein my recruiter and im prob just gonna start fresh cuz i dont remember my login or pass.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

BeastofBurden. said:


> well Summer already called bein my recruiter and im prob just gonna start fresh cuz i dont remember my login or pass.



The question is.. why are you waiting a month!


----------



## The Fez (Jul 9, 2009)

tried to sort out playing on the US servers, but apparently you have to have a registry code from the states for it to work. So, euro servers it is! :/


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> tried to sort out playing on the US servers, but apparently you have to have a registry code from the states for it to work. So, euro servers it is! :/



Hmm. Maybe one of us can send you a referral link via email and you can get in that way? You'd probably have to start over with a new account and all, though.


----------



## The Fez (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm ok with that, I've only been on for 2 days anyway. It's worth a try though!


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Jul 9, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> The question is.. why are you waiting a month!



cuz thats when i decided to? plus im gonna be workin on my familys ranch for a week or 2 startin next week so i wont have net


----------



## Ash (Jul 11, 2009)

So I used to hate wowfishing. Then, last night, I got this: 

View attachment Giligan.jpg


Super rare Sea Turtle mount ftw! 

His name is now Gilligan.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 11, 2009)

Ashley said:


> So I used to hate wowfishing. Then, last night, I got this:
> 
> View attachment 66991
> 
> ...




The fishing finally pays off!


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 12, 2009)

Whoah! Excellent catch, Ashley! Grats! 
Gilligan is awesome!
*hugs*



Ashley said:


> So I used to hate wowfishing. Then, last night, I got this:
> 
> View attachment 66991
> 
> ...


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 12, 2009)

Ashley said:


> So I used to hate wowfishing. Then, last night, I got this:
> 
> View attachment 66991
> 
> ...



omg! Soooooo jealous!! I <3 him! Great catch, you!!


----------



## gwydion (Jul 13, 2009)

Ashley said:


> So I used to hate wowfishing. Then, last night, I got this:
> 
> View attachment 66991
> 
> ...



WANT.

That is all.


----------



## Duniwin (Jul 18, 2009)

Grats Ashley!


----------



## SummerG (Jul 21, 2009)

Things to do in Dalaran when bored...

form a conga line!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 21, 2009)

I obviously went to bed too early last night.


----------



## Noir (Jul 21, 2009)

was wondering where our thread was. hey guys haha


----------



## supersoup (Jul 21, 2009)

i'm sad i missed the conga line!

repeat plz!


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 21, 2009)

Fun stuff!!

Hey Noir! *hugs*


----------



## Durin (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been playing WOW for a few months now. Are there any low level folks in your Guild because right now I am concentrating on my Night Elf Druid on Nazjatar which I got to 19th level. 

I think it would be fun to team up with you all. Do you use Teamspeak or Ventrillo?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 21, 2009)

Durin said:


> I have been playing WOW for a few months now. Are there any low level folks in your Guild because right now I am concentrating on my Night Elf Druid on Nazjatar which I got to 19th level.
> 
> I think it would be fun to team up with you all. Do you use Teamspeak or Ventrillo?



I'm a level 15, I don't get to play much so its taking a while for me to level up.


----------



## SummerG (Jul 21, 2009)

Durin said:


> I have been playing WOW for a few months now. Are there any low level folks in your Guild because right now I am concentrating on my Night Elf Druid on Nazjatar which I got to 19th level.
> 
> I think it would be fun to team up with you all. Do you use Teamspeak or Ventrillo?



we have vent, mostly gets used when we're running a raid, or a heroic. we always have new peeps coming in, or people working on alts. right now i've been focusing on my main, but also have a baby priest @ level 35.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 21, 2009)

SummerG said:


> Things to do in Dalaran when bored...
> 
> form a conga line!



hahahahaha...that's awesome!!!

Last Christmas, my guild did a reindeer mount train around IF. So many people joined in, you couldn't even see the end of the line! Much fun!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2009)

Jay's new name as of tonight is Supa 'Stache. We've decided that when he "lags out" it's because he actually has to go fight crime in a big black trenchcoat to 70's funk music.

Okay, by "we've decided" I mean that I decided, but still.


----------



## Durin (Jul 22, 2009)

Tindrock has arrived maybe I should go watch the Ballad of the Noob again.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 22, 2009)

Things to do in Stormwind when you're looking for free advertising. 

How they orchestrated this ... I'll never know, but I give them pretty big props. 

View attachment Picture-3.jpg


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 22, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Things to do in Stormwind when you're looking for free advertising.
> 
> How they orchestrated this ... I'll never know, but I give them pretty big props.



Heh, I saw the same thing in my regular server, just a bunch of dead bodies... but I had no clue they were spelling something out. I just assumed it was some jerk spamming Stormwind with bodies (which, I had guessed, would probably make some people lag). Interesting to see the final product now and understand.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 23, 2009)

*sigh* how did I not subscribe to this thread? I should be ashamed of myself..


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ashley said:


> So I used to hate wowfishing. Then, last night, I got this:
> 
> View attachment 66991
> 
> ...




Gah, with my luck I would be fishing for the next 2 expansions until I fished this up, I didn't get Mr. Pinchy until after WoTLK came out


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 23, 2009)

Authenticating issues can suck my salty balls.


----------



## mango (Jul 23, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Authenticating issues can suck my salty balls.


*
I just switched to a Battle.Net account.

We will all have to eventually...

*


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 23, 2009)

mango said:


> *
> I just switched to a Battle.Net account.
> 
> We will all have to eventually...
> ...



Ya that's the only way to really fix it...


----------



## SummerG (Jul 26, 2009)

This is one of the prettiest sets of armor I've ever had on a toon... so I wanted to post it


----------



## SummerG (Jul 27, 2009)

And today I finally got my Albino Drake... yay!


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 27, 2009)

SummerG said:


> And today I finally got my Albino Drake... yay!



Grats! I got mine a lil bit ago...I'm going for my Red Proto Drake atm, I just gotta con 4 ppl to finish off my last 4 achievements for it <.< Oh and of course I'm trying for the Green Proto Drake all the time, but all I get are tickbirds or aged yolks


----------



## SummerG (Jul 27, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Grats! I got mine a lil bit ago...I'm going for my Red Proto Drake atm, I just gotta con 4 ppl to finish off my last 4 achievements for it <.< Oh and of course I'm trying for the Green Proto Drake all the time, but all I get are tickbirds or aged yolks



awesome... i'm not holding my breath for the red proto... i have a severe aversion to the occulus, lol. As for the green one... I know Candy got hers on her first egg! Hoping I'll have the same luck. Mine hatches in 3 days! I can't believe it took me so long to get around to those dailies.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 27, 2009)

SummerG said:


> This is one of the prettiest sets of armor I've ever had on a toon... so I wanted to post it


Very cute!



SummerG said:


> awesome... i'm not holding my breath for the red proto... i have a severe aversion to the occulus, lol. As for the green one... I know Candy got hers on her first egg! Hoping I'll have the same luck. Mine hatches in 3 days! I can't believe it took me so long to get around to those dailies.



What are dailies?
ETA: I'm finally up to a level 16


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 27, 2009)

SummerG said:


> awesome... i'm not holding my breath for the red proto... i have a severe aversion to the occulus, lol. As for the green one... I know Candy got hers on her first egg! Hoping I'll have the same luck. Mine hatches in 3 days! I can't believe it took me so long to get around to those dailies.



uhmmm yeahhh....I got the 20m Occulus and Ruby void for 2 of the 4 left, let me tell you I'm not holding my breath either haha. Yeaaaa a guildie got his green proto on his first hatch, I was SO mad lol. Oh yea, he also has a ZG he-man mount he got when not even trying for it, a 3D Sarth Twilight Drake, a Sea Turtle, fishes up a Sewer Rat when we were waiting for the Arena Queue cause he got bored and decided to fish...some people have all the luck  I think my egg hatches today, aged yolk city here we come! G'luck on yours ;P


----------



## SummerG (Jul 29, 2009)

some more pics... a few fine ladies in their pvp gear, and then our pve stuffs.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 29, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats, E!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 30, 2009)

parade time in Ironforge!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 30, 2009)

A couple more shots of our parade!  We had 12 at once, but I didn't get a shot of that group..... the white parade WILL happen again. 

Oh, and our grand finale, of course. 

View attachment q.jpg


View attachment s.jpg


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

WTB pretty dress like the parade girls have?


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Jul 31, 2009)

mine!!! LOL


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 1, 2009)

For those of us who are hitting Ulduar tonight, I found this guy's vids on you-tube. They are available in HD and are quite clear-cut instructions. His spelling/grammar is terrible, but I appreciate that he posts text suggestions/instructions rather than just a vid to watch.

I'd have posted this on the guild website, but I'm not yet approved so I figured this was the next best place to do so:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Ballsosteel123


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2009)

CrankySpice said:


> For those of us who are hitting Ulduar tonight, I found this guy's vids on you-tube. They are available in HD and are quite clear-cut instructions. His spelling/grammar is terrible, but I appreciate that he posts text suggestions/instructions rather than just a vid to watch.
> 
> I'd have posted this on the guild website, but I'm not yet approved so I figured this was the next best place to do so:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Ballsosteel123



I also recommend checking out Ciderhelm's channel, which is extremely useful and in prettiful HD.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 4, 2009)

Alright, so I owe people these screenshots.

*The great gnome, Aletha, sporting her new Axe*






*A screen capture of how I have my add-ons and unit frames set up.
Also, I thought everyone had taken off their clothes for fun, so I did as well, little did I know that it was a bug and I was actually the only naked one.
Talk about standing with your dick hangin' out...*






*The group that defeated Kel'Thuzad for the first time (as a guild)*




Pictured: Aletha, Bandy, Candy, Chimpi, Heather, mango, Ricky, Summer, Syl & Tommy.
Not Pictured (but as much credit goes to): Beej, Brett, Peyton & Xylo.
Job well done.


*I end it with........ Death to the squirrel!*


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh yeah...

She sees it.
She flees.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 4, 2009)

This is it, kids! Today be PATCH DAY! Loading it now....very impatiently, I might add!


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep, and then I find out I has to wait for 2 1/2 more hours before I can see it.  I have a sad and a happy all rolled into one.

Also, Chimpi, I got naked with you. I have a Nakie Button!



CrankySpice said:


> This is it, kids! Today be PATCH DAY! Loading it now....very impatiently, I might add!


----------



## Squee360 (Aug 4, 2009)

awe, I knew i saw a WoW forum. I'm a 80 Draenai shaman on Lightning's Blade . Just moved servers actually. Woot Yog down, on 25 man and 10 man. This is the 10 man.






May make an alt to join you guys .


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 4, 2009)

Certainly! We can always use new people. Just make an Alliance character on Tanaris, and do a /who The Others and someone will help you get into the Guild.

Once everyone can get back into the game today, that is, as the Patch maintenance is in full effect till 3PM PST... 15 minutes to go for me! lol
Hope to see you soon!



Squee360 said:


> awe, I knew i saw a WoW forum. I'm a 80 Draenai shaman on Lightning's Blade . Just moved servers actually. Woot Yog down, on 25 man and 10 man. This is the 10 man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Noir (Aug 4, 2009)

is it just me or is the tanaris server not showing up yet?


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 4, 2009)

It's not showing up yet... :really sad:



Noir said:


> is it just me or is the tanaris server not showing up yet?


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 4, 2009)

Noir said:


> is it just me or is the tanaris server not showing up yet?



I think that we might have extended maintenance today.


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, all that awesome new stuff just blew up Tanaris. hehe I guess I'll have to grow some patience. :bounce:



Blackjack said:


> I think that we might have extended maintenance today.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 4, 2009)

I knooooooow...it's KILLING me!!!!!!


----------



## SummerG (Aug 4, 2009)

what the frack?! sooooooo annoying. hehe


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, at least I know it's not just me. Still, when are we going to be up and running? What else am I going to do while I do my laundry?


----------



## HeatherBBW (Aug 4, 2009)

LET ME THE FUCK IN!

Oops, are mods allowed to curse?


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 4, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> LET ME THE FUCK IN!
> 
> Oops, are mods allowed to curse?



I'm sure anyone who plays WoW understands your frustration and you're forgiven  I'm just happy my mods were easy to fix cause I get irritated easily and my UI has to be purdy and perfect


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 5, 2009)

New dungeon is easy mode. Haven't done the raid version yet, but the 5-man gave us no trouble on normal and very little on heroic. Plus, the gear that drops is so utterly OP that it's almost insulting to the people who've worked to get equivalent in Naxx.

Yes, that's right, the easy 5-man drops gear that's on par with Naxx. 10-man on normal, 25-man on heroic.


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 5, 2009)

My guild just one shot the first boss gauntlet of 25m CC, it was pretty easy, fun fights tho


----------



## supersoup (Aug 6, 2009)

dear world of warcraft,

i love you. you provide me endless hours of enjoyment, let me keep in current contact with my friends from afar, and make me giggle with the nerdery of it all. also, thank you for the dinosaur pet in Dalaran after this last patch. i love dinosaurs, so that rules.

in wow i trust,
soup


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 6, 2009)

supersoup said:


> dear world of warcraft,
> 
> i love you. you provide me endless hours of enjoyment, let me keep in current contact with my friends from afar, and make me giggle with the nerdery of it all. also, thank you for the dinosaur pet in Dalaran after this last patch. i love dinosaurs, so that rules.
> 
> ...



dinosaur pet??? vanity pet , or hunter pet?


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 6, 2009)

ohhh the little raptor dudes, duh, i'm on the hunt for rare raptor elites as we speak :O


----------



## gwydion (Aug 6, 2009)

Slow boring day, but this made me actually lol:

http://www.darklegacycomics.com/39.html

(comic was too large to post in thread, sorry...)


----------



## supersoup (Aug 6, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> ohhh the little raptor dudes, duh, i'm on the hunt for rare raptor elites as we speak :O



as am i.

i need them all, kthx.


----------



## calou (Aug 6, 2009)

/click Piccolo of the Flaming Fire and wave from suramar sever ! 

How do you guys like 3.2 ?

they nerfed the shit out of my DK ....booo 

i will stop by on your server and say Hi !

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Suramar&n=Mogy


----------



## Ash (Aug 6, 2009)

calou said:


> /click Piccolo of the Flaming Fire and wave from suramar sever !
> 
> How do you guys like 3.2 ?
> 
> ...



You have Greatness. Give it to me.


----------



## calou (Aug 6, 2009)

yea .. now its kinda cheap , you can find it around 4.5k in my server , back to the day i bought it it was 10 k  
and i spend all my week waitting for damm dark moon faire to show up lol


----------



## Ash (Aug 6, 2009)

Last I checked it was going for about 3k on our server. Still far too rich for my wowblood, though. Jealous!


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 6, 2009)

supersoup said:


> as am i.
> 
> i need them all, kthx.



lol...



calou said:


> How do you guys like 3.2 ?
> 
> they nerfed the shit out of my DK ....booo



DKs got nerfed?? OH NO!!! -_- , I HATE DKs AND ALL THEY STAND FOR :O


----------



## Durin (Aug 6, 2009)

I am slowly but slowly leveling up my Hunter. It still feels like it will be YEARS for me to be of sufficient level to play with you all.

But I enjoy watching you chat. Thanks for the advice about Questhelper.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 6, 2009)

I just quit wow...  Good luck with the guild!


----------



## Squee360 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good luck in real life Umbro . Here is my chars Wowarmory. She is pretty kick ass. I'll load up my 
Resto
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Lightning's+Blade&n=Syrith
And my enhancement set isn't bad at all either. 
Wiii


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 8, 2009)

looking for a kid safe guild for my kids.
Since I know that I'm not the only one with kids I figured I would ask here first...


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone else having latency issues with this new patch? I am pretty much at like 700+ ms every time I log on. It is a bit of a hinderance.

As for the guild. You wont find a safe friendly guild on WoW. I wish it were so, but a lot of jerks and people that are just mean and cruel are on WoW. We have our guild, but we don't allow anyone younger than 18 in, I wish it were different.

How old are your kids anyhow, if you don't mind my asking


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 8, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> Anyone else having latency issues with this new patch? I am pretty much at like 700+ ms every time I log on. It is a bit of a hinderance.
> 
> As for the guild. You wont find a safe friendly guild on WoW. I wish it were so, but a lot of jerks and people that are just mean and cruel are on WoW. We have our guild, but we don't allow anyone younger than 18 in, I wish it were different.
> 
> How old are your kids anyhow, if you don't mind my asking




yeah that's why i was asking about an under 18 guild. My kids are 10 and 15, my 10 year old doesn't really play but its a way for her brother to get double the play time and he just thinks I'm too stupid to know his game LOL!


----------



## SummerG (Aug 10, 2009)

just thought this was kinda neat lookin'


----------



## SummerG (Aug 10, 2009)

and... here is my toon in her favorite new party dress, sitting with her buddy, the squirrel.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 10, 2009)

SummerG said:


> just thought this was kinda neat lookin'



Did you guys get the achieve?


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 10, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Did you guys get the achieve?



Nope.
Healer died when Anomolus still had approximately 100k health left.
Everyone else died (other than me) when he was half of that. I got him all the way down to 15k health and then perished.


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Aug 10, 2009)

This is pretty hilarious.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 10, 2009)

Celebrating the end of BRD.... take a load off, crew! 

View attachment brd_king.jpg


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 10, 2009)

BigCutieSteph said:


> This is pretty hilarious.



rofl...everyone needs to read this and laugh


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Aug 10, 2009)

SummerG said:


> just thought this was kinda neat lookin'



really reminded me of Highlander LMAO 



BigCutieSteph said:


> This is pretty hilarious.



laughed a good 10 min....good job steph! :bow:


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 11, 2009)

Someone's wielding a brand new, massive weapon. ... Boy, the impressive things she could do with that!








Not only do they look alike in real life, they look alike in World of Warcraft! They're the elite twins!







One of the cutest duets roaming the lands of Azeroth. An experienced, wise, lovely tree and her mini companion. All the little one needs is half the big trees healing abilities (read: skills) and we'd be set for raiding.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just got out of 10-Player Trial of the Crusader...if any of you are nervous to go in there, don't be. Its complete easy-mode. 1 shot the Northrend Beasts our first time ever being in there and then accidentally started the 2nd boss without anyone knowing the fight and 1 shot him as well.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 17, 2009)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Just got out of 10-Player Trial of the Crusader...if any of you are nervous to go in there, don't be. Its complete easy-mode. 1 shot the Northrend Beasts our first time ever being in there and then accidentally started the 2nd boss without anyone knowing the fight and 1 shot him as well.



Congratulations.
We wiped. Quite a few times.
We'll be trying to do Ulduar more often to grow as a team in a raid environment. At least I certainly hope so. We need more discussions about it all. A group of 10 of our guild players together have not gotten farther than beating Flame Leviathan. Though, fun was had. Lots of it.
Ulduar is indulgence.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Aug 17, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Celebrating the end of BRD.... take a load off, crew!



I love how Peyton's pet (aka the tank) has his own chair, lol!!!


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Aug 18, 2009)

the most awesomeness party dress EVER!!!.....it made me look like Pocahontas LMAO


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 18, 2009)

BeastofBurden. said:


> the most awesomeness party dress EVER!!!.....it made me look like Pocahontas LMAO



haha! Yes, it certainly does.

Here's my contribution to the Stormwind Dance Party.
Notice as time goes on the party grows and grows, gets invaded by minions of the Scourge, organizes out and becomes a spectacular show!
Best.Party.Evar.



















































Yes, if anyone had any doubts, that is mango in the bikini in picture #7.


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 18, 2009)

Man, The Others really knows how to party!


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 18, 2009)

Nymphette, stalks and tames the elusive new spirit beast Skoll in Storm Peaks yesterday at 3:15 PM Tanaris.US Realm time at coords 28,50.






and lets not forget...






Best shit ever!

Love and CandyKisses
XOXOX


----------



## Ash (Aug 18, 2009)

candygodiva said:


> Nymphette, stalks and tames the elusive new spirit beast Skoll in Storm Peaks yesterday at 3:15 PM Tanaris.US Realm time at coords 28,50.



/die of jealousy


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 18, 2009)

That's why I gave the coords. 
He's too purdy not to share. Skoll's on a 6 hour timer with Time-Lost Proto Drake and Vyragosa, spawn points around, 28,50 - 30,64 - 46,65. I saw Vyragosa dead at 2:20 AM CST on Tuesday, and 12 hours later, I found Skoll in nearly the same location, 28,50 Storm Peaks.
Happy Hunting:wubu:


Ashley said:


> /die of jealousy


----------



## AlethaBBW (Aug 18, 2009)

The cross-dressing dance party in Stormwind was the best WoW event EVAR. A crowd gathered around Chimpi at one point. 

And cuztado...I am drooling over your new pet. Drooling!


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Aug 19, 2009)

Now that's a knife!


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 19, 2009)

So my guild actually wiped for the first time in 25m Trial of the Crusader for the faction champions they were telling me today, but only coz they accidentally pulled them haha...oh Lord Jarraxus is NOT a fun fight when DBM warnings for Legion Fire go off for every single tick....


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Aug 19, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> Congratulations.
> We wiped. Quite a few times.
> We'll be trying to do Ulduar more often to grow as a team in a raid environment. At least I certainly hope so. We need more discussions about it all. A group of 10 of our guild players together have not gotten farther than beating Flame Leviathan. Though, fun was had. Lots of it.
> Ulduar is indulgence.



We went back in today and wiped a few times on the first boss and the new boss encounter. The new encounter is actually like a really hard pvp encounter...as a feral druid I think I probably only attacked a handful of times the entire fight, as I was mostly just cycloning people lol.

As strange as it sounds, the new raid, at least on 10 man, is way easier than Ulduar. We've hit a wall in our Ulduar raids...both in 10 and 25 man, but haven't had any issues with the new raid as of yet.

Also, the new raid has a scene of a gnome getting pwned. That alone is worth any wipes.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry, nothing totally 1337 here, but AM and I got a kick out of this tonight, while she was leveling her mining.

FLOAT ON. 

View attachment floaty.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 19, 2009)

hahaha, so neat.  I was a priest for minute - was even able to port from up there! 


(and to admit to sad, WoW-afflicted issue - I tried to adjust the camera angle when I was looking at the screen shot.)


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 19, 2009)

YAY!!! soo i was camping this guy, fell asleep, woke up, logged on and he ran in front of me LOL...then I got the elite raptor in the Barrens 10m ago  Gotta catch em all!!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 20, 2009)

Flame Leviathan, XT-002, Kologarn, and Razorscale down tonight.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Aug 20, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Flame Leviathan, XT-002, Kologarn, and Razorscale down tonight.



Firsts for your guild? If so, mighty impressive, especially Kologarn. When we first started trying him back in the day he gave us a lot of issues.


----------



## SummerG (Aug 20, 2009)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Firsts for your guild? If so, mighty impressive, especially Kologarn. When we first started trying him back in the day he gave us a lot of issues.



Guild firsts on all but FL... Was super awesome special! I know someone got a screen shot of something somewhere, lol.. Chimpi?


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 20, 2009)

SummerG said:


> Guild firsts on all but FL... Was super awesome special! I know someone got a screen shot of something somewhere, lol.. Chimpi?



You know it.

Kologarn bested. We be rollin'.







I thought this was a pretty awesome shot.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh yeah... How could I forget?

Strictly for the sake of vanity...


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 20, 2009)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Firsts for your guild? If so, mighty impressive, especially Kologarn. When we first started trying him back in the day he gave us a lot of issues.



He can be a pain in the ass, but we didn't have much trouble the second time we went at him.


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Aug 21, 2009)

my new party or huntin suit LOL


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't worry! The great fisherman is here to tank!!






I was alt+tabbed. I had previously put on my fishing gear just for the hell of it. Everyone else was ready to roll, so I just zoomed back in the game and starting running.

Surprise! You died instantly!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 23, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> Don't worry! The great fisherman is here to tank!!
> 
> I was alt+tabbed. I had previously put on my fishing gear just for the hell of it. Everyone else was ready to roll, so I just zoomed back in the game and starting running.
> 
> Surprise! You died instantly!



GRATS ON FAIL N00B


----------



## Teleute (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome, awesome video. If you haven't watched The Guild mini-series, you should totally look it up after watching the vid.

Also, is it just me, or is Clara eating or drinking something through the ENTIRE song? I wonder if they were PLANNING the feeder fanservice...  She is too cute.






Do You Wanna Date My Avatar music video


----------



## Squee360 (Aug 24, 2009)

Grats on the Uldaur kills everyone. My guild has had Yog Sarron 25 man on farm for sometime now. I just got my conq shoulders . Now my shammy has a 2.02 chain heal cast time. The speed at which i cast chain heals is insane lol.


----------



## SummerG (Aug 24, 2009)

sooo excited! leveling a new toon, and she just got a new best friend!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 24, 2009)

SummerG said:


> sooo excited! leveling a new toon, and she just got a new best friend!



Neat! 
I kept trying to take pictures of my girl yesterday cuz I got a robot chicken )

Did the print screen thing, but couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 24, 2009)

My mage in all of his old gear.




My mage today!




Also, Yay druids!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the coming cataclysm.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 24, 2009)

My son was literally standing at the front door with laptop in hand when I got home from work today to show me the little preview that is online. 
It looks pretty cool!



Jack Skellington said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the coming cataclysm.


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 24, 2009)

BY FIRE BE PURGED! TASTE THE FLAMES OF SULFURON!


Lots and lots and lots and lots of new things!

New races Goblins (Omg yay!) and Worgen

No new continent, just revamped Azeroth and FLYING MOUNTS!

Reforging

No more lame talents (Good bye 1% hit)

No more equip crap (Equip: Increases your NO MORE OF THAT NONSENSE!) All stats will now have features that add the equip feature

Deathwing!

Class/race! Faction Change! Race Change! (Booyah lvl 85 goblin mage!)

Tons of stuff! You can find out all about the expansion here at http://www.mmo-champion.com/


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 24, 2009)

Keep meaning to post these.... 

Please to be parking your dragon outside.

View attachment drag_wall.jpg



Betsy is so cool she surfs her elek.

View attachment bets_srf.jpg


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/

Watch the trailer!


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 25, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Awesome, awesome video. If you haven't watched The Guild mini-series, you should totally look it up after watching the vid.
> 
> Also, is it just me, or is Clara eating or drinking something through the ENTIRE song? I wonder if they were PLANNING the feeder fanservice...  She is too cute.
> 
> ...



Agreed - love love love the guild. It's an awesome show!!!!


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 26, 2009)

Important if you wish to join the guild

Blizzard will be releasing Race/Faction Change soon. They will begin with Race and Faction change. Then they will allow Race change. Meaning, at first you can change your Undead Warlock to either a Human, or Gnome. Then they will be allowing Just race change. Meaning you can turn your Undead Warlock into a Orc or BE Warlock

If you have a character that is good for raids and endgame material, and want to join us, please take advantage of this new service coming out. We would love to have you 

Thank you,

Your friendly neighborhood WoWer


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 26, 2009)

Twin Val'Kyrs tonight...they drop an amazing caster neck that better drop :O


----------



## Ricky4SSBBWs (Aug 27, 2009)

Yay! My chopper made it onto Dims


----------



## Ricky4SSBBWs (Aug 27, 2009)

Some pics of my Drgurlfriend toon in <the Others> with the chopper and in Ulduar 

View attachment Drgurlfriendcrop.jpg


View attachment choppercrop.jpg


View attachment shrunkmoto2.jpg


View attachment rewrew.jpg


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 27, 2009)

So we 2-shotted the Twin Val'kyrs, but it was a pretty fun fight!


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Aug 29, 2009)

look at what I found in Iron Forge this morning!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 31, 2009)

So, um. I watched "The Guild" yesterday and liked it so much I decided to give this thing a chance and signed up for the 10 day trial today. I even consulted this thread first to make sure I went to the right server/realm thingy, which I did, but then I got there and ran around like a jackass for a while until a very inappropriately aggressive thug of some kind killed me and then I ran off and couldn't find my corpse again so the spirit lady resurrected me but took 25% of my powers or whatnot? Anyway, I don't really get it, what I'm supposed to be doing and such when I'm in the game. The problem is, I know I'm supposed to RTFM, but I really hate RTFM and never do, and would much rather just learn as I go. Fly by the seat of my big pants, if you will. So I don't know, I'll give it another try, I think, but suggestions and tips and such for this hapless new are very welcome.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 31, 2009)

I may be eating my words where I swore I'd never join WoW... we'll see. lol


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 31, 2009)

Carrie said:


> So, um. I watched "The Guild" yesterday and liked it so much I decided to give this thing a chance and signed up for the 10 day trial today. I even consulted this thread first to make sure I went to the right server/realm thingy, which I did, but then I got there and ran around like a jackass for a while until a very inappropriately aggressive thug of some kind killed me and then I ran off and couldn't find my corpse again so the spirit lady resurrected me but took 25% of my powers or whatnot? Anyway, I don't really get it, what I'm supposed to be doing and such when I'm in the game. The problem is, I know I'm supposed to RTFM, but I really hate RTFM and never do, and would much rather just learn as I go. Fly by the seat of my big pants, if you will. So I don't know, I'll give it another try, I think, but suggestions and tips and such for this hapless new are very welcome.



is the fatty guild on a pvp server?? if so, anyone from the Horde can just go up and kill you for fun. Basically you start off in your starter town, where you pick up quests (which come up on your map as exclamation points), you do them, turn them back in (the exclamation points turn in to question marks when you've completed a quest) and that's how you level up, get money, upgrade gear, etc etc. like 95% of the quests are pretty easy and the text tells you exactly where to go to do whatever the quest objectives are. If you want to do quests the easy mode way, you can go over to curse.com and download questhelper, but i don't think you're ready for mods yet. Oh, you may want to go over to your keybindings (hit esc key to bring up the main menu) and see what keys open up what...like your map, quest log, spell/ability book, etc etc. Looking at your map is a good way of not getting lost ;P


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 31, 2009)

Carrie said:


> So, um. I watched "The Guild" yesterday and liked it so much I decided to give this thing a chance and signed up for the 10 day trial today. I even consulted this thread first to make sure I went to the right server/realm thingy, which I did, but then I got there and ran around like a jackass for a while until a very inappropriately aggressive thug of some kind killed me and then I ran off and couldn't find my corpse again so the spirit lady resurrected me but took 25% of my powers or whatnot? Anyway, I don't really get it, what I'm supposed to be doing and such when I'm in the game. The problem is, I know I'm supposed to RTFM, but I really hate RTFM and never do, and would much rather just learn as I go. Fly by the seat of my big pants, if you will. So I don't know, I'll give it another try, I think, but suggestions and tips and such for this hapless new are very welcome.



I dont know what the hell I'm doing Carrie, I didn't RTFM either!  I pretty much just learn as I go, and I have my son looking over my shoulder yelling, "No, mom go the other way!" 

Yesterday some guild members ran me through a dungeon and I kinda stood back while they did all the work. I felt guiltly but got some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 31, 2009)

Carrie said:


> So, um. I watched "The Guild" yesterday and liked it so much I decided to give this thing a chance and signed up for the 10 day trial today. I even consulted this thread first to make sure I went to the right server/realm thingy, which I did, but then I got there and ran around like a jackass for a while until a very inappropriately aggressive thug of some kind killed me and then I ran off and couldn't find my corpse again so the spirit lady resurrected me but took 25% of my powers or whatnot? Anyway, I don't really get it, what I'm supposed to be doing and such when I'm in the game. The problem is, I know I'm supposed to RTFM, but I really hate RTFM and never do, and would much rather just learn as I go. Fly by the seat of my big pants, if you will. So I don't know, I'll give it another try, I think, but suggestions and tips and such for this hapless new are very welcome.



We are not on a PVP server, so no worries there.

Have you joined the guild yet? If not, just search /who the others and anyone who comes up should be able to invite you to the guild. Then we can answer your questions/offer help in-game, which will be much easier than by message board!


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't think you can join any guilds till your trial is up. Or take trades and stuff, which sucks. What's your toon's name, Carrie, so we can look out for you and add you to our friends?
Also, welcome to WoW!  *hugs* Oh, and I would recommend RTFM. It can help you immensely, as well as other things like surfing Thottbot.com, Wowhead.com, and Allakhazam.com for quest help and junk.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Can she download add-ons as a trial member? I know adding Carbonite made a *huge* difference in my enjoyment of the game and feeling less lost.

I'm going to roll a new toon and level her with Carrie (while on the phone). Andy and AnnMarie did that for me when I was a noob, and it helped a lot. Now, what to name my latest alterego...

And I never did RTFM, just RTFHelp (in the form of WoWiki and Thottbot) when a question came up. Otherwise, the game is too much like work.


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not sure about addons. They would definitely help once you figure out how to set them up. Some of them are just too tricky for me. Questhelper and TomTom help me out lots. I've never tried Carbonite, not sure of the differences.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm still such a noob... Can anyone kindly tell me what RTFM stands for? LoL My brother was kind enough to show me the basics, but a lot of things I've had to figure out myself (and a lot more, with the use of WoWWiki). And the only add-on I use is Questhelper; it's quite the timesaver.

I do in fact have a toon on Tanaris now, just because I wanted to try out a Normal server (my brother has me on PVP servers right now). I'm obviously not high enough to where that makes a difference, but since I'm no good at PVP, nor am I even in a guild, PVE sounds more like my cup of tea.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 31, 2009)

Guessing that it means read the fucking manual. 



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm still such a noob... Can anyone kindly tell me what RTFM stands for? LoL My brother was kind enough to show me the basics, but a lot of things I've had to figure out myself (and a lot more, with the use of WoWWiki). And the only add-on I use is Questhelper; it's quite the timesaver.
> 
> I do in fact have a toon on Tanaris now, just because I wanted to try out a Normal server (my brother has me on PVP servers right now). I'm obviously not high enough to where that makes a difference, but since I'm no good at PVP, nor am I even in a guild, PVE sounds more like my cup of tea.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep, RTFM = Read the Fucking Manual.

Since I write manuals (and Help topics) for a living, it's usually my mantra.

Jeeves, if you've got a toon on Tanaris, you should definitely join our guild, if you haven't already. It makes playing the game a lot more fun!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 31, 2009)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Yep, RTFM = Read the Fucking Manual.
> 
> Since I write manuals (and Help topics) for a living, it's usually my mantra.
> 
> Jeeves, if you've got a toon on Tanaris, you should definitely join our guild, if you haven't already. It makes playing the game a lot more fun!



Yeah since you ask what it means the first thing that comes to mind is some high level got mad at your noob skills... lol


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 31, 2009)

Ah. That makes sense... Is it sad that I make it a common practice to ALWAYS read the manual? It helped with some of the basics my brother neglected to tell me... Yep, definitely a video game nerd...

I figured I would try and level a toon of mine up to a point where it actually can make money first... I just got him to 15 this afternoon wandering around Bloodmyst. Money makes the World of Warcraft go 'round.  But I will definitely look to join soon - Jeevesey is an awfully lonely Paladin...


----------



## gwydion (Aug 31, 2009)

...

Is it sad that I've in the past derived more enjoyment from the manual for the game than the game itself?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 31, 2009)

Carrie said:


> So, um. I watched "The Guild" yesterday and liked it so much I decided to give this thing a chance and signed up for the 10 day trial today. I even consulted this thread first to make sure I went to the right server/realm thingy, which I did, but then I got there and ran around like a jackass for a while until a very inappropriately aggressive thug of some kind killed me and then I ran off and couldn't find my corpse again so the spirit lady resurrected me but took 25% of my powers or whatnot? Anyway, I don't really get it, what I'm supposed to be doing and such when I'm in the game. The problem is, I know I'm supposed to RTFM, but I really hate RTFM and never do, and would much rather just learn as I go. Fly by the seat of my big pants, if you will. So I don't know, I'll give it another try, I think, but suggestions and tips and such for this hapless new are very welcome.




Oh it's fine, just fly by the pants - that's what most of us did and the guild is super helpful (well, now that Bandy is on hiatus! hahaahhah - KIDDING!) so we'll help out whenever we can.  

Yay! Do it. And there's no shame in rezing at the graveyard... dammit.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 31, 2009)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Can she download add-ons as a trial member? I know adding Carbonite made a *huge* difference in my enjoyment of the game and feeling less lost.
> 
> I'm going to roll a new toon and level her with Carrie (while on the phone). Andy and AnnMarie did that for me when I was a noob, and it helped a lot. Now, what to name my latest alterego...
> 
> And I never did RTFM, just RTFHelp (in the form of WoWiki and Thottbot) when a question came up. Otherwise, the game is too much like work.



I have a lowbie lock too, I can play with you guys sometime!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 31, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Ah. That makes sense... Is it sad that I make it a common practice to ALWAYS read the manual? It helped with some of the basics my brother neglected to tell me... Yep, definitely a video game nerd...
> 
> I figured I would try and level a toon of mine up to a point where it actually can make money first... I just got him to 15 this afternoon wandering around Bloodmyst. Money makes the World of Warcraft go 'round.  But I will definitely look to join soon - Jeevesey is an awfully lonely Paladin...



NOWAI, dude you buffed me with might earlier today. I'm the shammy named Horanne.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 31, 2009)

Carrie said:


> So, um. I watched "The Guild" yesterday and liked it so much I decided to give this thing a chance and signed up for the 10 day trial today. I even consulted this thread first to make sure I went to the right server/realm thingy, which I did, but then I got there and ran around like a jackass for a while until a very inappropriately aggressive thug of some kind killed me and then I ran off and couldn't find my corpse again so the spirit lady resurrected me but took 25% of my powers or whatnot? Anyway, I don't really get it, what I'm supposed to be doing and such when I'm in the game. The problem is, I know I'm supposed to RTFM, but I really hate RTFM and never do, and would much rather just learn as I go. Fly by the seat of my big pants, if you will. So I don't know, I'll give it another try, I think, but suggestions and tips and such for this hapless new are very welcome.



Carrie, there's a lot of pointless, aimless wandering that can occur in game. I still do it quite often, in fact (though I always know where I am now =P ). It's a giant world with a lot to do, a lot to understand and a lot of fun. "Go here, go there, go back, come here, go over there, then go there, then do this, then do that over there..." Yep, a lot of that. ... A lot.
Haha
Pointless fun.
Also, if you do decide to join the guild, any one of us are always available for help in any way you need.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I may be eating my words where I swore I'd never join WoW... we'll see. lol



You _will_ join us. It is inevitable. You _must_ join us.
Lots of fatty talk and fatty love, there is. Succumb to it, as I did that other place! =P


----------



## Teleute (Aug 31, 2009)

Eeeeeee yay Carrie! :happy: My little level 25 paladin will totally run around and help you out too. 

Oooh, I had an idea... since she (and anyone else who makes a trial account) can't see guild chat, maybe we should make a global channel called "theothers" and sit in it so we can still all talk. You just type "/join theothers" and it'll create the channel automatically.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 31, 2009)

Yay! Thank you for making me feel so welcome, guys.  There seem to be a lot of restrictions on trial accounts, including not being able to join guilds, so I think I'll just bite the bullet and sign up f'reals since I'm pretty sure I'll like it. I was going to tonight, but, well, XBox Live trivia sucked me in and I lost track of time. Carla has graciously offered to take me under her wing and teach me the ropes, god bless her (and AM! and Teleute! Wheee!). :smitten: 

So yay! I'm excited now. Thanks again for all the tips and encouragement.  I'll see you all soon in WoW-land, hopefully!


----------



## Durin (Sep 1, 2009)

My Suggestion as a fairly new Wow player myself is to buy the BattleChest where you get the original and Burning Crusade all for one price.

I am fairly new also. My Hunter is only 21st level and it is my second main Character. I have a 22nd level druid on another server that I play a little more frequently.

Have Fun!

Questhelper add on is invaluable for me. Very handy


----------



## Teleute (Sep 1, 2009)

Nooooooo!

Durin, you should seriously uninstall Questhelper. Like, right now. It's got some major, major bugs, and is generally really unstable. It's got a memory leak that was supposedly fixed last year but still affects people with newer versions, and it causes lots of crashes and interacts weirdly with other addons. I suggest going with Carbonite; it still has the awesome quest tracking (I actually like Carbonite's tracking better, because it shows you an area on the map rather than a point), and it doesn't have the stability issues. You have to turn on the tracking arrow by clicking the pink button on the quest tracker - that threw me off when I first started with it - and it's got its own map, but you can tweak all that stuff (and I found the interface easier to navigate than Questhelper too).

Carbonite


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, I can't stand Questhelper. I installed it by mistake when I was upgrading my addons after the last patch, and now I can't get those stupid icons off my minimap. I disabled all the other functionality, but those frakkin smiley faces keep on popping up. Carbonite is just less intrusive, IMO. 

Except when I grab all of an area's quests at once and my map looks like a Pollack painting.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 1, 2009)

I just experimented with Carbonite, to see how much of an improvement it was over Questhelper. Some of the issues you all mentioned with QH, they've actually remedied (for example, the newest version that I had actually highlighted "zones" in which you could find things for your quest. They also included a compass to direct you to the nearest quest, and it was smart enough to direct you towards Gryphon Masters and the like). I never encountered an issue with QH pertaining to its functionality, such as its interaction with other Addons since I never used another AddOn. I of course have used it ever since I start playing earlier this year, so I'm used to it. Carbonite seems both simpler, in that it combines functions within WoW and the AddOn, and more complex, in that it does a Helluva lot more! I felt like I was learning WoW all over again! With time, I can see myself liking Carbonite more.

Anywho, Tanaris told me it was closing for maintenance, which means I've avoided sleep wayyyyyy too long now. LoL


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 1, 2009)

Carrie's joining us?? I'm so excited, we have the most awesome people in our guild. It's a very special group and I wouldn't trade it for anything.

BTW, I am on my warlock alt a lot these days, so if any of you new peeps need help and Sugarcoma isn't around, just look for Cupkake.


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 1, 2009)

candygodiva said:


> I'm not sure about addons. They would definitely help once you figure out how to set them up. Some of them are just too tricky for me.



rofl, then you would get lost in my ui, I have like so many damn addons running it's not even funny. I've been using addons since I can remember and I can't live without em now, which sucks on a big patch day >:O My ui just has to look pretty and perfect, well in my eyes, LOL.

uhmmm don't look at this Carrie, cause you're gonan be liek OMG WHAT IS GOING on, and get overwhelemed and cancel your trial LOL ;P This is my guild doing Council hard mode, fun stuff ;D








ohhh, so people should totally post their UIs


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 1, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> Carrie's joining us?? I'm so excited, we have the most awesome people in our guild. It's a very special group and I wouldn't trade it for anything.
> 
> BTW, I am on my warlock alt a lot these days, so if any of you new peeps need help and Sugarcoma isn't around, just look for Cupkake.



It is a great group. Everyone has been very helpful and patient with me! Be careful though, that Sugarcoma is a stalker...


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy Crap, nykspree! My head would explode if I had that much info on the page. I prefer a more minimalist approach.


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 1, 2009)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Holy Crap, nykspree! My head would explode if I had that much info on the page. I prefer a more minimalist approach.



LOL...the sad part is i only really focus on like 3 things on my screen...once you get used to it and know what you gotta focus on it's easy to ignore everything else happening that you don't gotta worry about.


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 1, 2009)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Holy Crap, nykspree! My head would explode if I had that much info on the page. I prefer a more minimalist approach.



See now, it makes me want to head over to curse and eyeball a few more addons. Me <3 addons.

Nyk, is that grids in the lower right? I think I recognize it. I found it really difficult (personally) and use x-perl instead (which I love). I'm not sure which combat call-out you are using, but it looks similar to Parrot (which I use and also love).


----------



## Jenra (Sep 1, 2009)

Ive played WoW for the past few years and Im still working on my 80, im at 77 now. I usually play horde on Garona but I made a new toon on Tenaris, Opalei, and joined the guild. I havent been playing much but once I hit 80 on my other toon, I will have a lot more time to play alliance. Hope to see some of you soon


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 1, 2009)

Dear WoW,

STOP with the late in the day maintenance! Up at 11 means UP AT 11! Not 2!

Unless it is a patch, and a big one. Then take your time and work out them bugs!


----------



## Jenra (Sep 1, 2009)

I think its a conspiracy. There is always extended maintenance on my days off


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 1, 2009)

CrankySpice said:


> See now, it makes me want to head over to curse and eyeball a few more addons. Me <3 addons.
> 
> Nyk, is that grids in the lower right? I think I recognize it. I found it really difficult (personally) and use x-perl instead (which I love). I'm not sure which combat call-out you are using, but it looks similar to Parrot (which I use and also love).



yep it's grid, I'm a pew pew shammy so it doesn't really serve me any purpose other than showing me who's alive lol.


----------



## Duniwin (Sep 1, 2009)

gwydion said:


> ...
> 
> Is it sad that I've in the past derived more enjoyment from the manual for the game than the game itself?



No, not at all. As a side note, it took me forever to figure out what the acronym IDK stood for, becuase it seemed like no one I asked knew.
I'd ask and they'd just say "I don't know" :doh:



Carrie said:


> Yay! Thank you for making me feel so welcome, guys.  There seem to be a lot of restrictions on trial accounts, including not being able to join guilds, so I think I'll just bite the bullet and sign up f'reals since I'm pretty sure I'll like it. I was going to tonight, but, well, XBox Live trivia sucked me in and I lost track of time. Carla has graciously offered to take me under her wing and teach me the ropes, god bless her (and AM! and Teleute! Wheee!). :smitten:
> 
> So yay! I'm excited now. Thanks again for all the tips and encouragement.  I'll see you all soon in WoW-land, hopefully!



Yay! You'll do in fine, glad to have you playing with us. Now of only the server would come back up...


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 2, 2009)

...and all the posts in this thread mysteriously stopped when the server returned to normal. How Curious!


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 2, 2009)

What are you talk-- Oh man! Did ya see that crit?!

I mean, what are you talking about? We all have a lot to talk abou-- Can I roll need on that?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a new toon on the Horde side of Tanaris - Diastemata.  Keep an eye out if you guys ever play horde toons  This was my first WoW experience tonight (cactopus walked me through - thanks A!) and wow, this is both really cool and really involved. lol.

I keep finding myself typing in chat instead of casting spells like I mean to - really frustrating.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 3, 2009)

I've had a blast WoWing with Carla this week.  

Hope to see you guys soon in the guild! (Apparently I have to be a paid member for a few days before I can join.) Oh, and I'm a total spazz, so be forewarned.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 3, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I've had a blast WoWing with Carla this week.
> 
> Hope to see you guys soon in the guild! (Apparently I have to be a paid member for a few days before I can join.) Oh, and I'm a total spazz, so be forewarned.



Nah, I was a paid member for like 3 mins before I was in the guild.... we should be able to get you in no problem.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 3, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Nah, I was a paid member for like 3 mins before I was in the guild.... we should be able to get you in no problem.


Yeah, maybe it's a new thing, but when I did the paid account thing there was this warning that new accounts don't have access to everything for a few days, and I couldn't join the guild when I was invited last night. BALLS. But they sent me an email today saying I'm all set and have access to all the usual stuff now, so if someone feels like inviting me again, that would be great, and much appreciated! I'm Saffronella there.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 3, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Yeah, maybe it's a new thing, but when I did the paid account thing there was this warning that new accounts don't have access to everything for a few days, and I couldn't join the guild when I was invited last night. BALLS. But they sent me an email today saying I'm all set and have access to all the usual stuff now, so if someone feels like inviting me again, that would be great, and much appreciated! I'm Saffronella there.



i just tried to invite you, but it says you aren't on. saaaaaaad!


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 4, 2009)

after days and days of cursing Moorabi to the depths of hell, I finally got my Red Proto the other night


----------



## Carrie (Sep 5, 2009)

supersoup said:


> i just tried to invite you, but it says you aren't on. saaaaaaad!


I'm in! Some nice person invited me right after I logged in last night. Took me until I was done playing tonight for me to realize I have to type specifically in the guild for you guys to hear me, though. :blush: I was saying hi and asking questions and no one was answering, and I figured you guys were just really busy or didn't know who I was.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I'm in! Some nice person invited me right after I logged in last night. Took me until I was done playing tonight for me to realize I have to type specifically in the guild for you guys to hear me, though. :blush: I was saying hi and asking questions and no one was answering, and I figured you guys were just really busy or didn't know who I was.



Yeah, we figured it out . The first few hours of figuring out just how everything works is always tough. I was answering questions my first week and had no idea why nobody would respond or would keep asking the same question over and over... until I realized that I was just saying them and not posting them in the General chat channel.

It seems really tricky, but it makes sense after a while.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 5, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, we figured it out . The first few hours of figuring out just how everything works is always tough. I was answering questions my first week and had no idea why nobody would respond or would keep asking the same question over and over... until I realized that I was just saying them and not posting them in the General chat channel.
> 
> It seems really tricky, but it makes sense after a while.


Hee! Thanks, Beej. :kiss2:


----------



## Zoom (Sep 6, 2009)

Someone downed Algalon on my server (Quel'dorei) and some NPCs annnounced it in Dalaran, but nobody wants to tell me WHO it was did it!

The usual suspects, Perdition, have given up and moved their toons to Horde, so it can't be them...

Meanwhile, my guild has been expanding, which means we have a bunch of newish 80s who are still learning to do Flame Leviathan or even Naxx... hence I'll probably never get to Algalon. 

Oh well, heroics make for nice L226 items now...


----------



## SummerG (Sep 8, 2009)

Tuesday is a rotten day... grrrrr


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 8, 2009)

Bad work day-off, I tell ya.

/waits


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 8, 2009)

All week is rotten for me. Comp is out for repair. 

 left in the dust again.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 8, 2009)

Aww, AM, that stinks. Hope you get your computer back better than before.

Seems like today is tricky for all. Am I having connectivity issues or is tanaris down?


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 8, 2009)

No Carrie, I am having issues with Tanaris as well. Not sure what is going on.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah, it was a tiny bit laggy for me, but that's it. Maybe y'all should've come over to the horde side for the night.


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 8, 2009)

SummerG said:


> Tuesday is a rotten day... grrrrr



See the good thing about working nights is that I come home, sleep and wake up by the time the servers have been up ;P


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 9, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ah, it was a tiny bit laggy for me, but that's it. Maybe y'all should've come over to the horde side for the night.



Blasphemy! I'll see you in Hell. 



(general kidding disclaimer. Or am I?)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, I have no doubt you will, AM, regardless of how you mean that. LOL.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to say, I'm really enjoying this now that I'm not constantly dying.  Last night soupy the sweet sent me a beautiful white bird companion, so it was swooping around behind me as I quested, and I felt all Michelle Pfeiffer in Ladyhawke! 

Also, just a quickie blanket apology to everyone in the guild, as I'm quite certain I've missed things people have said to me while online. I'm focusing so hard on going in the right direction and not getting killed that I know I miss good stuff. Balance! Toujours, balance. I'll get there. :happy:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Sep 13, 2009)

Aha! So here is the WoW thread. 

By the way. Fear my new DK and my steed of Doom Doom Doom. 

View attachment WoWScrnShot_091009_211430.jpg


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 13, 2009)

That is one badass lookin DK, babydoll.


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 13, 2009)

The Jenkins crew.
I stood around and looked tall while the lovely ladies (Aletha, Betsy and Summer) stole the show.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 14, 2009)

Betsy (Buttercream) so awed me with her mad skillz that I immediately copied her talent build for my priest. Discipline for the win!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 14, 2009)

Nap time with Buttercream and Andelusia - tiny bed!!

View attachment betsy_me_nap.jpg


And Buttercream surfing again - she's a maniac!! 

View attachment surf02.jpg


----------



## Caine (Sep 14, 2009)

FEAR MY T0 GEARED 60 LOCK!






Well... she WAS feared at 60, but shes 80 now 






Also, PINK ELEPHANTS!


----------



## candygodiva (Sep 15, 2009)

I love my Warlock to.  She used to be kinda fugly...




Now she's kinda hot....
The Warlock formerly known as EZ, Astaröth.




I even love her "other" side.


----------



## Caine (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll post Saganna's Latest look , that be my lock, shes adorably deadly


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 16, 2009)

screen shots!

More Betsy surfing, crimson whelp party, OOH stack, and my awesome new, and first ever, dagger of holy shit! And it with its pretty new glow. 

View attachment surf03.jpg


View attachment cr_whelp.jpg


View attachment stack.jpg


View attachment pre-glow.jpg


View attachment glowy.jpg


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 17, 2009)

That is a badass looking weapon. And I love how mellow Popple looks, with his wife standing on his head.


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 18, 2009)

here is me


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2009)

BREWFEST! 

View attachment pinkelephant.jpg


This one made me giggle:

View attachment yobiglady.jpg


Yes. Yes, I think I am.


----------



## Zoom (Sep 20, 2009)

Pirate Day was a washout; all you get was an achievement for talking to an NPC, and that's it.

I had to have more that day. So, I decided to go for Bloodsail Admiral.

After killing goblins for three hours, result!

Should I continue and go for "Insane in the Membrane"? It would be cool to have a title like "Batman the Insane"... 

View attachment bloodsail2.jpg


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd like to make a quick suggestion, I think we need to update the first post to show who is in our guild!


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 22, 2009)

It's paaaaaaatch day! 3.2.2 is here!

http://www.wow.com/2009/09/22/patch-3-2-2-lives-it-lives/#continued


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 22, 2009)

and, this just in from the "Wow Jokes in Poor Taste" Department...

View attachment rezplz.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 22, 2009)

CrankySpice said:


> It's paaaaaaatch day! 3.2.2 is here!
> 
> http://www.wow.com/2009/09/22/patch-3-2-2-lives-it-lives/#continued



Awesome, that means we get to deal with issues and bugs until next week!


----------



## Teleute (Sep 22, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> I'd like to make a quick suggestion, I think we need to update the first post to show who is in our guild!



That's a great idea!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 22, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> I'd like to make a quick suggestion, I think we need to update the first post to show who is in our guild!



If someone PMs me an updated list I'll edit the post, no problem.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 22, 2009)

You guys, I want to clarify something stupid I said when I asked if my friend (aka my ex-husband, now just a friend & WoW buddy) could join the Guild last week and I was asked if he was fat friendly. I said something along the lines of "more like fat neutral, he doesn't really care either way and just wants to play". Later, I told him what I'd said, and he got this very wounded look in his eyes and said kind of softly, "_I_ think I'm fat friendly." I felt - and feel - kind of awful about it, because he actually really is. He's not an FA, which I think is what I was thinking when I said he's not fat friendly (very DUH! and narrow-minded of me), but over the past several years of our friendship, as I have kind of embraced Fatland and taught him some things about life as a superfatty, he has become quite fatty supportive and positive and isn't ignorant about size issues and such, which I think places him pretty firmly in fat friendly territory. Anyway, a moot point because he was invited to join the guild anyway (thank you for that!), but I just wanted to put that out there for my conscience, and also so no one has to worry that he's not FF. He is FF, and is a pretty good egg in general.

Anyway. I'm having fun with my "baby warrior" character, as Telly called her, hee! I feel like Beatrix Kiddo, with my giant sword.


----------



## SummerG (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL- Carrie.. .I figured he was a stray (as I like to call them) you picked up in WoW. Didn't even realize he was a real life friend. We are a pretty accepting guild, just as long as they know what we are down with and can respect that. Sounds like he is indeed a friend of the fatties  Glad you are having fun on your baby


----------



## Carrie (Sep 23, 2009)

SummerG said:


> LOL- Carrie.. .I figured he was a stray (as I like to call them) you picked up in WoW. Didn't even realize he was a real life friend. We are a pretty accepting guild, just as long as they know what we are down with and can respect that. Sounds like he is indeed a friend of the fatties  Glad you are having fun on your baby


"Stray" is the perfect name for the folks just wandering around on there kinda lost, hehe. And thank you for saying that, sweetpea, much appreciated.  

In other news, _I_ want to date my avatar.


----------



## Duniwin (Sep 23, 2009)

I officially have sword-envy.


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Sep 24, 2009)

Carrie said:


> "Stray" is the perfect name for the folks just wandering around on there kinda lost, hehe. And thank you for saying that, sweetpea, much appreciated.
> 
> In other news, _I_ want to date my avatar.



O_O.....your sword is bigger then mine! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## cheekyjez (Sep 24, 2009)

CrankySpice said:


> and, this just in from the "Wow Jokes in Poor Taste" Department...



Jesus is a shaman, he can walk on water, cure diseases, and rez himself.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 25, 2009)

Duniwin said:


> I officially have sword-envy.





BeastofBurden. said:


> O_O.....your sword is bigger then mine! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Oh, now, c'mon boys, I'm sure your swords are perfectly adequate.  

Anyway, I have a new sword now, more effective but shorter. I loved my excessively large copper claymore.


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 25, 2009)

The BRD Gang, hangin' at the inn in Star's Rest....with our mounts. And a dying guy. Good Times!

View attachment starstent.JPG


----------



## supersoup (Sep 25, 2009)

i love how all you can see of my toon is "Heavy".

hahahahaha


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 25, 2009)

It's the roomiest tent ever.

Horse, helicopter, dragon, ram, kodo, mage, warrior, pally, hunter, pet, and a dy-ing guy on the bed...... Everyone, sing along!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 26, 2009)

I would like to make level 40 by time I have To go back to work on Tuesday. 5 levels in 3 days, I think I can do it!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 26, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I would like to make level 40 by time I have To go back to work on Tuesday. 5 levels in 3 days, I think I can do it!




Some of us can probably help you out Ella, do some power leveling or something if we're not in the middle of something else, ask around!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 30, 2009)

Some more pics - first, what happens when you jump off a floating platform, get stuck on a wall in mid-air, and then drop off the wall into a field of angry skeletons. Thank God for priests with cold weather flying who do recon missions. 


Second, I'm a walrus! Enough said. 

Third, the walrus and wasp (Betsy) do some fishin'. 

View attachment skel.jpg


View attachment walr.jpg


View attachment fish.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 30, 2009)

and finally - 

It's a mage, mage, mage, mage world. 

And the BFD crew at a rockin' concert - and afterwards, when we decided it should be a private show and cleared the riff raff out of the bar.  

View attachment mage_world.jpg


View attachment band.jpg


View attachment band02.jpg


----------



## PhatChk (Oct 2, 2009)

Any advice for a noobie! ^_^lol


----------



## Caine (Oct 2, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Any advice for a noobie! ^_^lol



yup yup, Quest yer butt off and ask the higher ups for runs through instances , and make sure they summon you so you don't get lost


----------



## PhatChk (Oct 2, 2009)

Caine said:


> yup yup, Quest yer butt off and ask the higher ups for runs through instances , and make sure they summon you so you don't get lost



Boo Hooo dont make fun of me


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 2, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Any advice for a noobie! ^_^lol



Ask lots of questions, mostly of the people you know, if possible. Also, avoid trade chat until you get your bearings. And just have fun questing and exploring! Keep us posted, let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## mango (Oct 2, 2009)

*Compulsory viewing for ALL guild members...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpkQSB_h5lY


*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 2, 2009)

ROFLMAO!!! I don't know the last time I laughed that hard.


----------



## PhatChk (Oct 3, 2009)

mango said:


> *Compulsory viewing for ALL guild members...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpkQSB_h5lY
> 
> ...



OMG! I love this vid. lmao


----------



## chublover350 (Oct 3, 2009)

mango said:


> *Compulsory viewing for ALL guild members...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpkQSB_h5lY
> 
> ...



HAHAH yes i do believe it is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Caine (Oct 4, 2009)

mango said:


> *Compulsory viewing for ALL guild members...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpkQSB_h5lY
> 
> ...



That... was... BRILLiANT! I may not have laughed as much as I wanted but it was damned funny, especially the ending!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 4, 2009)

That was pretty damn funny.


----------



## gwydion (Oct 5, 2009)

The most awesome thing ever: A drunken bunny vs. the training dummy in IF: 

View attachment WoWScrnShot_100509_225540.jpg


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 6, 2009)

Evil yet adorable.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 6, 2009)

FINALLY....a WoW parody that does the song justice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzcirEwN2Sg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my GOD that was great.  I was disappointed by the murloc, not sure why... but I felt let down by it! lol

I still sing the song every time I'm on a boat.


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Oct 7, 2009)

CrankySpice said:


> FINALLY....a WoW parody that does the song justice.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzcirEwN2Sg&feature=player_embedded



that is now my ring tone! LMAO


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 13, 2009)

And you thought nothing interesting ever happened in trade chat. Pfft. It started when Whipcream said she was going to McDonald's for breakfast.

Note, neither Whipcream nor Dkp (appears in the next post because of 5 attachment limit) are members of our guild (for those reading who are not in the guild).

View attachment tc1.JPG

View attachment tc2.JPG

View attachment tc3.JPG

In between here and the next one, Whipcream said she'd hate me forever if she didn't like the biscuit. I left it out because I was emptying my mailbox at the time, so it was between a lot of "you received blahblahblah" text.
View attachment tc4.JPG

View attachment tc5.JPG


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 13, 2009)

continued...here's the good part.
View attachment tc6.JPG

View attachment tc7.JPG

View attachment tc8.JPG


----------



## supersoup (Oct 13, 2009)

ahem.

AAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Oct 14, 2009)

damnit!...now i want Mcd's XD


----------



## Carrie (Oct 14, 2009)

God help me, I love killing and looting. LOVE IT. 








(we picked up lots better stuff than just copper).


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 14, 2009)

CrankySpice said:


> continued...here's the good part.



Seems like Dkp has already seen that video, or something like it. :blush: hehehe


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 14, 2009)

Carrie - 

OMG - I was just doing this same quest by myself Sunday and failing miserably. LOL. 

I very carefully came up from the side so as to only "activate" one gnoll - but somehow managed to activate three... I backed up, because I could have handled three but didn't want to "activate" more... but I backed up a tiny bit too far and fell off the cliff into murlocs... I had like 10 mobs beating on me at once and ran for it... lolol, and somehow... somehow I actually lived. LOL. Scared to go do that quest alone now though. Hahahaha.


----------



## Gspoon (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpUdymOkOa8&feature=related

The beginning of this is kinda long, but it gets under way just fine

Oldie but a goodie!

Part 2!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU3Vd1RgIis&feature=related


----------



## Carrie (Oct 15, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Carrie -
> 
> OMG - I was just doing this same quest by myself Sunday and failing miserably. LOL.
> 
> I very carefully came up from the side so as to only "activate" one gnoll - but somehow managed to activate three... I backed up, because I could have handled three but didn't want to "activate" more... but I backed up a tiny bit too far and fell off the cliff into murlocs... I had like 10 mobs beating on me at once and ran for it... lolol, and somehow... somehow I actually lived. LOL. Scared to go do that quest alone now though. Hahahaha.


Want help, Gin? We can join up some evening next week and do it together, if you'd like.


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 17, 2009)

I took some shots of my favorite "Going Down" spot, hope this helps some folks win the Achievement.

Lots of Luck and Love!
Hugs N CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2: 

View attachment Going-Down-Achievement-1.jpg


View attachment Going-Down-Achievement-2.jpg


View attachment Going-Down-Achievement-3.jpg


View attachment Going-Down-Achievement-4.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 17, 2009)

weee, going to try now.... can't wait to die! lol


----------



## Caine (Oct 17, 2009)

No Aggro-whoring unless yer a tank , and I'm not... my lil' druid only goes into its cat form *RAWR!*


----------



## Fairest Epic (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm so glad i started playing with you guys on there! Everyone is so sweet!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 29, 2009)

I would just like to state, for the record, that I do not feel even a little bit douchey about spending 42 silver on a fancy yellow shirt for Saffronella to replace her icky recruit's shirt, even though you can't even see the yellow shirt when she's wearing it. My reasoning behind this is that I think the icky recruit's shirt was affecting her self-esteem, and as a result, her battle performance. 



..... well, maybe a _little_ bit douchey. 

Also, is anyone in our guild a scribe?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I would just like to state, for the record, that I do not feel even a little bit douchey about spending 42 silver on a fancy yellow shirt for Saffronella to replace her icky recruit's shirt, even though you can't even see the yellow shirt when she's wearing it. My reasoning behind this is that I think the icky recruit's shirt was affecting her self-esteem, and as a result, her battle performance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, the shirt bit isn't at all necessary, and you can go without it. I only have a shirt so that I'll look a bit more spiffy while I'm in my fishing set.

And Heather is the guild scribe... she's got every glyph, I think.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> You know, the shirt bit isn't at all necessary, and you can go without it. I only have a shirt so that I'll look a bit more spiffy while I'm in my fishing set.
> 
> And Heather is the guild scribe... she's got every glyph, I think.




Don't listen to him about the shirt - it's color - nothing wrong with that!  Boys don't get it. My first shirt was a present from Heather - it's orange. Still in my bank.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 30, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Don't listen to him about the shirt - it's color - nothing wrong with that!  Boys don't get it. My first shirt was a present from Heather - it's orange. Still in my bank.



To contradict, I've spent a total of 110g+ on shirts alone. I have four of the Argent Tournament shirts that cost 25g each, not to mention the various shirts I have for differing uses - one for my frost gear set (so that the blue matches the blue in the gear), one for my every-day use (a white tuxedo shirt from the Noblegarden event), and a couple snazzy shirts purchased from the auction house.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 30, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> To contradict, I've spent a total of 110g+ on shirts alone. I have four of the Argent Tournament shirts that cost 25g each, not to mention the various shirts I have for differing uses - one for my frost gear set (so that the blue matches the blue in the gear), one for my every-day use (a white tuxedo shirt from the Noblegarden event), and a couple snazzy shirts purchased from the auction house.


But you're the wonderful exception to so many rules, Justin.


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't just buy shirts for special outfits and occasions, I buy entire ensembles. If that's douchey, then I'm a douche.
Sadly, my Astaröth does not have a fishing outfit. She's not a fisher-person yet.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 2, 2009)

My first venture into the aesthetics of WoW... Looking through some random loot today, I noticed I had an interesting mace in my inventory. It seemed slightly better than what I had, so I equipped it, to find that it was... a shovel? Then I looked some more, and found some random cloth hat. On a whim, I put it on...

Anyone have some landscaping work they need done? I do have experience in the field! LoL For the first time, I feel like I need to go buy appropriate clothes for fashion, as opposed to function! 

View attachment WoWScrnShot_110209_015046.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Nov 2, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> My first venture into the aesthetics of WoW... Looking through some random loot today, I noticed I had an interesting mace in my inventory. It seemed slightly better than what I had, so I equipped it, to find that it was... a shovel? Then I looked some more, and found some random cloth hat. On a whim, I put it on...
> 
> Anyone have some landscaping work they need done? I do have experience in the field! LoL For the first time, I feel like I need to go buy appropriate clothes for fashion, as opposed to function!


Oooh, nice pimp hat! Not terribly functional, though, so you'd better check your WoWmail.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 4, 2009)

So we had a total alt, total win, *total Dwarf* Hellfire Ramparts group going. Much fun was had!!

Marshamallow (Epic!), Applepie (Aletha!), Polymnia (Summer!), Miniwheat (OohBetsy!) and Genesinister (myself).
















We celebrated afterward by purchasing our flying mounts. Total mounting!


----------



## CtLiving (Nov 6, 2009)

nothing like seeing Dwarfs on parade. brings a tear to the eye.


----------



## Noir (Nov 8, 2009)

Finally Have Internet Again


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 8, 2009)

Yay! Having no Interwebs must have been horribles! Glad you're back online! *hugs*



Noir said:


> Finally Have Internet Again


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 8, 2009)

I feel...... different. 

View attachment attachment1.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 8, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I feel...... different.




Nice! 

I need to take a pic of my girl. Finally got rid of that Halloween mask I was running around in (I have a pimp hat now)!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 8, 2009)

Ooooh, swifty!  And ohmygod - BROKE!!! *waaahhh*

I got the blue so I could be extra Alliance-y. 

View attachment ep01.jpg


View attachment ep02.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 10, 2009)

Servers down. At least we can't lose the game.

This picture makes me happy.
Taken on Bane's chair. In honor of Joe - we miss you.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Nov 10, 2009)

That was AWESOME. And yes Joe, we miss you a lot!!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey, where are them thar pictures from last night?  I wanna see how I looked flying through the air to my doom!


----------



## PhatChk (Nov 14, 2009)

I miss playing....Damn finals >_<


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm baa-aaack....


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 14, 2009)

Weeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## VVET (Nov 15, 2009)

8th level warrior of the Alliance. Started 2 days ago. (Xagyg) Just short of 9th


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a screen shot of my paladin.

I came back to playing but i only play once every two weeks or so now. I'm big into pvp and i used to play pvp hardcore a couple years ago.


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you on Tanaris??? 



VVET said:


> 8th level warrior of the Alliance. Started 2 days ago. (Xagyg) Just short of 9th


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 15, 2009)

Hot toon! Too bad he's on another server. hehe PvP is fun stuff. I don't play as much as I want to even. I've been kind of an alt addict lately.



UMBROBOYUM said:


> Just a screen shot of my paladin.
> 
> I came back to playing but i only play once every two weeks or so now. I'm big into pvp and i used to play pvp hardcore a couple years ago.


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 15, 2009)

Yay, Carla! Welcome back! *hugs*



Eclectic_Girl said:


> I'm baa-aaack....


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 18, 2009)

Saw a commercial today for wow featuring Mr. T it made me lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 19, 2009)

ohmygod.

I think I said that 20 times, easy. 


heeheheheheheehhehe 

View attachment mount01.jpg


View attachment mount02.jpg


View attachment mount03.jpg


View attachment mount04.jpg


----------



## VVET (Nov 19, 2009)

candygodiva said:


> Are you on Tanaris???



Yes as a 5th level Dwarven priestess - Pearfect


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 19, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> ohmygod.
> 
> I think I said that 20 times, easy.
> 
> ...



cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 21, 2009)

On the list of "things you don't want to see when hanging around IF":

View attachment naked2.JPG


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 25, 2009)

For those still working on Turkinator:

Here is a map of a circuit I've found works quite well - I did it on 2 toons, during semi-peak hours. You start south of Eastvale Logging Camp in Elwynn Forest, far eastern section of the zone.

View attachment turkinator.JPG


Start at the bottom of the red line and follow it through to the top. Other tips that help:

If you don't have tracking abilities, use Tracker Snacks. And turn off ALL other tracking (like herbs/mines) so you don't get confused. Turkeys will be gold dots; red dots are animals with threat. Keep in mind that boars also show as gold dots, so just be aware.

Mrs. Ooh turned me on to a Macro that also helps. Just make a macro with /target Wild turkey in it and bind it to key 1. On keys 2 and 3, put your furthest ranged attacks - having two available helps with cooldowns.

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## SummerG (Nov 25, 2009)

that looks like the same exact path i've been using! on my lock i used tracker snacks and the macro:

/clear target
/target wild turkey
/cast curse of something or other

this way it's all in one button... also i stuck my mount next to the macro key in case i needed to quickly get somewhere else with a turkey


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 25, 2009)

Mine was:

/tar wild
/cast devouring plague

and was bound to the scroll button up and down, so could run around mounted just scrolling up and down. I used devouring plague because it's a DOT that has a heavy first tick, and has no cool down. Where I finally did it was around the border to Westfall. Also, I wasn't looting at the time.

Prepare to gain the hatred of all who would have liked to beat you to a turkey.


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 25, 2009)

As a holy pally, I ran into trouble putting the spell on the same macro because I would self-cast and heal myself with holy shock if there wasn't a turkey around, setting off the cooldown. Which is why I went to the three button method - I could use judgement (longer range, but higher cooldown) and holy shock (short range, short cooldown) to maximize the number of spells available to do damage if I ran into a gaggle of turkeys. flock? gaggle? bah, a bunch!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 25, 2009)

Season's Eatings!  

View attachment pilg.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't understand this Macro stuff. Do you just type it in?


----------



## cheekyjez (Nov 25, 2009)

1. /macro opens the macro window. 
2. New button creates a macro.
3. Select an icon and name. Choosing the ? icon will pick an icon for you based on the content. 
4. Enter the macro in the text field.
5. Drag the button to one of your action bars.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 25, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I don't understand this Macro stuff. Do you just type it in?




What he said - and then you can just click that button to do that thing. It's a great help when you're doing a tedious repeatable thing like hunt/shoot turkeys! lol

Let us know if you need any help, anyone should be able to walk you through it. I made my first one early on to get the Westfall chicken and it was a big help.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 1, 2009)

I have finally made it to the Borean Tundra and I am looking forward to kicking much bootay!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 1, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I have finally made it to the Borean Tundra and I am looking forward to kicking much bootay!



Congrats on your recent successes! I finally made it to Outland myself for the first time last week, and with the help of a guildie (whom I am STILL indebted towards, even if she doesn't agree!), I'm more than excited now! Here's to exploring new vistas! :happy:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I have finally made it to the Borean Tundra and I am looking forward to kicking much bootay!





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Congrats on your recent successes! I finally made it to Outland myself for the first time last week, and with the help of a guildie (whom I am STILL indebted towards, even if she doesn't agree!), I'm more than excited now! Here's to exploring new vistas! :happy:




Congrats, guys!!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 2, 2009)

if anyone ever needs help questing or whatnot when i'm on, just let me know!


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 2, 2009)

I can't connect  Sad times... sad times...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> I can't connect  Sad times... sad times...




Oh jeez, sorry Spoony - hopefully soon. 


I'm headed on - we'll see if I get 80 tonight.


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 2, 2009)

Yay! You will get 80 tonight! Go you!

I hope to get to the outlands on my priest tonight


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 3, 2009)

Ohhhhh!! 
Good luck I hope you hit 80!



AnnMarie said:


> Oh jeez, sorry Spoony - hopefully soon.
> 
> 
> I'm headed on - we'll see if I get 80 tonight.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2009)

I did it.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 3, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I did it.



Congrats! Let the heroics begin!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2009)

Wooo, gettin' all fancy pants. 

View attachment Picture-8.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2009)

Two more - the wonderful view I was stuck on (got booted) instead of seeing my "Jenkins" acheivement... boooo.

And below is a family photo from our Nax 10 run - fun! (Note my killer weapon.... God, so stupid.) 

View attachment jnk.jpg


View attachment nax.jpg


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad you guys downed him! I wish I could have been there!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> Glad you guys downed him! I wish I could have been there!



We ended up short one tank, too. It was leet heals in phase three that kept Xylo alive with KT AND the adds on him.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2009)

Also, 3.3 apparently is coming out today.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 8, 2009)

omg, server come up plz.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2009)

Holy sweet mother of god, Forge of Souls was awesome. Wicked fast, plenty easy. We just did it in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 8, 2009)

Bad server. Coming back up and then leaving us there stuck next to Fjorn. He's going to be PISSED when it comes back up and we're standing on his toes.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy Patch Day! 

unsuccessfully tried to get into the Forge of Souls for 45 minutes... lame-o!


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 9, 2009)

Loving the new LFG dungeon system. Although, they need to add the raid thing to it, it really screwed things up

Blizzard also needs to bring out the 1 hand tank rune

I need the hilt for awesome sauce please.


----------



## braindeadhead (Dec 14, 2009)

Just completed he first wind of ICC 10.. can't wait to get there on 25. 

God I hated ToC.


----------



## braindeadhead (Dec 14, 2009)

http://savethemurlocs.org/


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 14, 2009)

Hahahahahaha! That was awesome!



braindeadhead said:


> http://savethemurlocs.org/


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 16, 2009)

It took a lot of hard work, but I've met my pre-Cataclysm goal of 100,000 gold.  (Pictured is my main bank toon next to my guild bank.)
View attachment goldgoal.JPG


Because I hit it much earlier than anticipated, my new goal is to hit the gold cap by Cataclysm release (214,748g 36s 48c).


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2009)

yay!!! Congrats, you've been working so hard on that - good for you!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 17, 2009)

yay peyton!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 17, 2009)

Holy cow! That's incredible! I'm wayyy too spendy for savin' up teh WoW G. You are good, Peyton! Woohoo! :bow:



CrankySpice said:


> It took a lot of hard work, but I've met my pre-Cataclysm goal of 100,000 gold.  (Pictured is my main bank toon next to my guild bank.)
> View attachment 74324
> 
> 
> Because I hit it much earlier than anticipated, my new goal is to hit the gold cap by Cataclysm release (214,748g 36s 48c).


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2009)

Last night, mammoth invasion, in IF. 

And Soup's statement that sums it up.  

View attachment mam_if.jpg


View attachment mam_soup.jpg


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Dec 17, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaaay! i'm back on WoW tonight


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome back!




BeastofBurden. said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaay! i'm back on WoW tonight


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 18, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Last night, mammoth invasion, in IF.
> 
> And Soup's statement that sums it up.



Quite possibly the most hysterical quote ever. I could not stop laughing when I saw this post!!!


----------



## mango (Dec 18, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Last night, mammoth invasion, in IF.
> 
> And Soup's statement that sums it up.





CrankySpice said:


> Quite possibly the most hysterical quote ever. I could not stop laughing when I saw this post!!!



*I also liked AM's comment along the lines of "It's like a NAAFA convention...."

hehe


There was also a conga line of snowmen in Dalagran today... forgot to screencap it tho.

*


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 18, 2009)

mango said:


> *I also liked AM's comment along the lines of "It's like a NAAFA convention...."
> 
> hehe
> 
> ...




hahahah, yeah... was the only other place I'd ever seen so many big'ns in one place!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 20, 2009)

Pugs FTW!

I've named my ingame pet Lisa - in honor of my old lady pug with a snaggletooth that I have in real life. <3 

View attachment wow_pug_dims.jpg


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 21, 2009)

Awww Lisa! *hugs*:wubu:


----------



## AlethaBBW (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm hoping the next patch will contain a Chunky Chihuahua. Toy dogs ftw!

Also, I just lost the game.


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 23, 2009)

omgs, i must join this guild! soooo awesome knowing this exists haha. now i just need to transfer my character over to the tanaris server! that is, if i can join this wonderful guild of course!:bow:


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 23, 2009)

You are more than welcome to come play with the fatties, sugar! *Hugs* Just do a /who The Others, message someone for an invite and tell them you're from Dimensions. Someone should be able to help you out. Don't forget to make a guild note so folks know who you are on Dims. 





bigbuttlover39 said:


> omgs, i must join this guild! soooo awesome knowing this exists haha. now i just need to transfer my character over to the tanaris server! that is, if i can join this wonderful guild of course!:bow:


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, btw, I just lost the game to.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 23, 2009)

bigbuttlover39 said:


> omgs, i must join this guild! soooo awesome knowing this exists haha. now i just need to transfer my character over to the tanaris server! that is, if i can join this wonderful guild of course!:bow:



join us! we rule! fattest guild on tanaris!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 23, 2009)

supersoup said:


> join us! we rule! fattest guild on tanaris!



Noooooo! We are the fattest guild on WOW.. that is US and Oceanic Servers included!!


----------



## VVET (Dec 23, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> Noooooo! We are the fattest guild on WOW.. that is US and Oceanic Servers included!!



How do I join the Guild? I'm on that server - Pearfect level 10 priestess


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 24, 2009)

Just hit enter to get to the chat line and type in:

/who the others

you will then see a list of who's online from the guild. You can then just select their name and right click and select whisper and type a note and say it's vvet from dims and that you'd like an invite.

You will then be an official member of the WoW fatty club  hehe.

I will also add you to my friends list and maybe you other guildies can do the same. That way we can invite him if he's online and hasn't joined yet.

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 25, 2009)

woooooot. all fear cuddlewinks, the mightiest gnome of all. bahahaha naming gnomes is rediculously fun. :happy:


----------



## VVET (Dec 26, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> Just hit enter to get to the chat line and type in:
> 
> /who the others
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help. I finally made it after you & Jon & others were showing it to me @ the Dims Bash. Dave


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 26, 2009)

VVET said:


> Thanks for the help. I finally made it after you & Jon & others were showing it to me @ the Dims Bash. Dave



Glad to have you!  Be sure to hit up the vault for some things to help you in your adventures!

I'll see you on soon!

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## VVET (Dec 31, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> Glad to have you!  Be sure to hit up the vault for some things to help you in your adventures!
> 
> I'll see you on soon!
> 
> ...



Question - How do I use a wand? I can't seem to be able to use it, it seem likes it's out of ammo or something?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 31, 2009)

Make sure the wand is equipped on your person in the wand slot. Then, on your active toolbar, make sure the button you're using isn't to the wand itself, but to the "shoot" skill in your skillbook. I'm tired, so if you don't understand this, let me know, and I'll try to re-explain later.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 31, 2009)

VVET said:


> Question - How do I use a wand? I can't seem to be able to use it, it seem likes it's out of ammo or something?



I dont know about yours but mine plugs in to the wall outlet.


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 31, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I dont know about yours but mine plugs in to the wall outlet.



omg you made me lol when i read that hahahaha.
sounds like the one your talking about has +23 strength but -27 stamina.


----------



## VVET (Jan 2, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I dont know about yours but mine plugs in to the wall outlet.



Ah but what about the Fireballs?


----------



## VVET (Jan 2, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Make sure the wand is equipped on your person in the wand slot. Then, on your active toolbar, make sure the button you're using isn't to the wand itself, but to the "shoot" skill in your skillbook. I'm tired, so if you don't understand this, let me know, and I'll try to re-explain later.



All the puns about wands aside, it is working now, thanks


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 2, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Two more - the wonderful view I was stuck on (got booted) instead of seeing my "Jenkins" acheivement... boooo.
> 
> And below is a family photo from our Nax 10 run - fun! (Note my killer weapon.... God, so stupid.)




Haha, and I'd be the only one not posing correctly out of everyone. Just staring at the naked man on the ledge........


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah, I'm on Tanaris but all my toons are horde. This may be enough to convince me to roll an Alliance toon, haha.


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 3, 2010)

I went to In N Out last night, saw a group of guys walking out of the restaurant. A truck drove by them and asked "Do you guys play WoW?" I didn't hear the rest of the convo, but they drove by. I yelled "I play WoW".

They laughed and called me a ******. Oh wells! If WoW makes me gay, then I have been gay since 2004. I lol'd and enjoyed a double double with a lovely girl


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 3, 2010)

Gspoon said:


> I went to In N Out last night, saw a group of guys walking out of the restaurant. A truck drove by them and asked "Do you guys play WoW?" I didn't hear the rest of the convo, but they drove by. I yelled "I play WoW".
> 
> They laughed and called me a ******. Oh wells! If WoW makes me gay, then I have been gay since 2004. I lol'd and enjoyed a double double with a lovely girl



<--- proudly WoWgay since '05.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 3, 2010)

Gspoon said:


> I went to In N Out last night, saw a group of guys walking out of the restaurant. A truck drove by them and asked "Do you guys play WoW?" I didn't hear the rest of the convo, but they drove by. I yelled "I play WoW".
> 
> They laughed and called me a ******. Oh wells! If WoW makes me gay, then I have been gay since 2004. I lol'd and enjoyed a double double with a lovely girl



A bunch of guys walking around outside a restaurant with nothing better to do than harass strangers... A man enjoying a nice dinner with a girl, who just so happens to play a computer game... I really have no doubt in my mind whom I would consider the loser(s) of that scenario myself.  How much you wanna bet any one of those guys could "totally pwn n00bs" at Halo or something? Cuz THAT'S better... LoL


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 4, 2010)

Level 80 baybee!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been futzing around on (mainly) Bronzebeard lately, mostly Horde-side. I've got mixed feelings about Cataclysm. Trying to talk the S.O. into getting a second account.


----------



## Tad (Jan 4, 2010)

My company shut down between Christmas and New Years, so besides getting caught up on chores around the house I downloaded the ten day free trial, and after a week I can see the appeal. I'm already frustrated that the free trial account has limited my shaman's skinning at 100--grrrrrr!!!! 

Not going to subscribe just at the moment, but maybe once I'm out of the Christmas debt hole I'll look into it.....although I have the feeling my wife would rather I not, she was a bit disturbed to see my character running around pummeling zebras and crocodiles to death *, so I think I've failed to persuade her of the game's merits  Still, there is no way I'm going to finish all of these quests in the next few days, and that will nag at me.....

* Actually, not my favorite aspect of the game either. I'd have preferred if the critters you were slaughtering were a little less like their earth equivalents, I felt like the buffalo hunters, going across the plains leaving nothing but piles of bones behind!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 4, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Level 80 baybee!



Wooo Hooo!!! Grats girl!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 11, 2010)

Just in case any of y'all are FFAs: I found an interactive story at Writing.com that potentially appeals to both interests. (And contributed!)


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Jan 16, 2010)

this is why you dont drink and ride in WoW....you end up flipping your mount and stuck LOL


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 19, 2010)

This should TOTALLY be required reading before anyone uses the Dungeon Finder:

http://www.wow.com/2010/01/18/raid-pug-habits-should-be-kept-separate/#continued


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 19, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> This should TOTALLY be required reading before anyone uses the Dungeon Finder:
> 
> http://www.wow.com/2010/01/18/raid-pug-habits-should-be-kept-separate/#continued



AMEN! I haven't run dungeons with a group at all yet, frankly because the one time I considered it, I was being lectured on why I didn't know what I was doing... I was like, fine. I wanted the experience of trying it FOR THE FIRST TIME, not a lecture on how this ONE PERSON felt it needed to be done. I wasn't going to waste time with him. And so I haven't even stepped foot into a dungeon that wasn't at least 10 levels lower than my toon. Except for Hellfire Citadel... I wanted to see how close I could get to finding the quest objectives in there. Hahahahahaha! :doh:


----------



## Tad (Jan 19, 2010)

Yah....the free trial hooked me, and I signed up for real on the weekend. I'm feeling my way through the world, and I want to _discover_ it for myself, not have someone give me the direct line to the most effecient and effective way of doing everything. Granted, if I sign up to play a particular role I should have some idea of what I'm doing.....but I'll only get good at it by doing it.

PS. When selecting a race, the following should be on the Tauren option: "Warning, you will spend all your time on WOW feeling like you are at a movie theatre sitting behind a tall person wearing a big hat, trying to peer around to see what is going on. Do NOT turn off combat messages, because you'll seldom actually know when someone in front of you has already been bludgeoned to a pulp, so you will look silly pounding on the air and wondering 'hey, where did that goblin go?' Tauren are still awesome, but you've been warned"


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 19, 2010)

FYI, you can zoom out your camera distance to max in your interface options. It helps, a lot when you roll a Tauren. 



Tad said:


> Yah....the free trial hooked me, and I signed up for real on the weekend. I'm feeling my way through the world, and I want to _discover_ it for myself, not have someone give me the direct line to the most effecient and effective way of doing everything. Granted, if I sign up to play a particular role I should have some idea of what I'm doing.....but I'll only get good at it by doing it.
> 
> PS. When selecting a race, the following should be on the Tauren option: "Warning, you will spend all your time on WOW feeling like you are at a movie theatre sitting behind a tall person wearing a big hat, trying to peer around to see what is going on. Do NOT turn off combat messages, because you'll seldom actually know when someone in front of you has already been bludgeoned to a pulp, so you will look silly pounding on the air and wondering 'hey, where did that goblin go?' Tauren are still awesome, but you've been warned"


----------



## CurbFan (Jan 20, 2010)

*Wish that I was as into something as you all are to WoW* lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 24, 2010)

Im'ma call him Clifford. 

 

View attachment clf01.jpg


View attachment clf02.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool mount, AM.  

I tried a battleground and an LFG dungeon yesterday for the first time. Enjoyed the BG more than I expected to, and my dungeon group didn't say I sucked, so I count both as a success. lol


----------



## PhatChk (Jan 26, 2010)

I do not know If someone else have post this before but It's a great watch -_-

Whether is fake or not still very funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc


----------



## Noir (Jan 31, 2010)

Just dinged my first 80!


----------



## Cors (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone else on the EU servers?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats, Noir!

Cors, none of us are.... but I think there may be a couple around here. Or, I think if you get a US copy you'll be on ours.  Just an idea.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been stewing about this for about a month now, and have been dismissing my feelings about it as silly and unimportant during that time, but I'm trying to do less of that these days. So here I am, taking a big, deep, scary breath and saying this: truthfully, not being invited to join the new splinter guild _really_ hurt my feelings. I felt - and feel - excluded, and invisible, and I'd wager I'm not the only one, though I can only speak for me. I gather there were concerns about not rocking the boat by inviting guild members here and there, and while I understand the theory and intent behind that, it didn't work in practice. The original guild lost a lot of the regular players in the splinter, and I'm guessing they didn't find the new group via psychic brain waves or the Force, so it's not that nobody was invited, it's that some people weren't invited. And some of you in the new guild I consider friends, and only heard from one of you after the split (love you, soupy). I don't know, the whole thing just made me feel really bad, left out and sad. I'm not really playing these days. Something that was goofy and fun became surprisingly hurtful. 

I'm not trying to point a finger or make anyone feel bad, really. I'm not even angry, just hurt and licking my wounds. I just needed to get this off my chest; it's been weighing heavy there. As fatties, I think a lot of us know that despite being fully functioning adults, there is something about that left-out vibe that kind of sends you screeching right back to elementary school in your head, as far as feelings go. 


Last, to my current guildies: you guys are lovely, and kind to me, and please know that this has nothing to do with you. It's just, based on how well I know you guys vs. some of the folks in the other group, I was genuinely surprised at how it played out.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Carrie,

I am truly sorry you feel the way you do  I can promise you, that this was a difficult situation for most everyone.

There were some issues that made it impossible for us to remain as one big happy guild. Many folks stuck to it out of respect for Candy. We all love, respect and would never want to do anything to hurt her. But over time, things just fell apart.

When the new guild was formed, it was because things came to a point where it just wasn't right for quite a few people. After discussion with Candy to explain (this was ongoing and not out of the blue), I told her that I hoped to remain in both guilds, but that a new one would be forming. She understood completely and we did that.

The folks that ended up being the base of that new guild were people who either had issues for some time or folks who asked for an invite once the move was made because they sought a change as well.

It was very, very important that we not recruit players from the original guild but to of course keep the door open for them if they wanted to join up with us. We all felt it was important that be the way of it, because anything more would seem like it was us against them and that's not the case at all. Ultimately, people respected Candy and themselves far too much to resort to that level and that was how it all fell into place.

Those who came over were either there (online) when folks /gquit or as they said their goodbyes. This led to inquiries via private messaging. Some folks decided to move over completely as they felt that they wanted the change or the group of folks they played with most were moved, so they followed. But at no time was their a secret list of invites sent out that people were excluded from. My honest word on that. For those who didn't move over completely, decided it would be a good idea to keep toons in both guilds, just like I have and try to maintain friendships and alliances in both places. Heck, some folks took it as an opportunity to move to a raiding guild as people were all shifting around and that was their ultimate endgame preference. 

The unfortunate part in all of this, is that even though all these thoughts on how to not offend people and to try to alleviate any discomfort people had that caused the change to occur... ended up hurting people and made for them to feel excluded after all. People feel split and hurt when their intention was to just play a game and have fun. 

I'm truly sorry that you felt that selective invites were given and I can totally understand why you may have felt that, but I can tell you that was definitely not the case. It was never a secret that we switched over, everyone found out just as you did and at that time they either decided to move over, split in between guilds or stick with the original guild. We didn't try to persuade people in any direction and I can assure you that doesn't mean we don't miss the people (including you) that we don't get to see all the time anymore, but we wanted to respect their choices and not try to influence them either way.

I feel like I'm repeating myself to try to have you understand by the time you get to the end of this posting. I hope that it works and that you know you, Buddy and anyone else that's reading this note that's in The Others or Ice Cream Citadel that we welcome you to join us, share time with us, share time with them or remain solely with us or them without any hard feelings from our end. 

In closing, as with any large group of people - some are just not going to be able to see eye to eye over time and whereas I wish that people were happy enough to stick it out and turn a blind eye - it just didn't work. I can honestly say that I'm happy to have people removed from situations that made them uncomfortable, but I do miss being able to be in the same place with all of the people I do enjoy and miss. But just as many things in life, I can't have my cake and eat it too.

So, get your ass back on WoW (You realize the Lich King's efforts are being aided by your absence don't you?!?!) and know that you are welcome to join up with us whether it be to just group, to alt or to move over. Ultimately, you need to have FUN - it's a game and that's the goal. 

Big Hugs and Much Love,
Heather


----------



## mango (Feb 9, 2010)

*I was waiting to see when someone would finally have the cohunes to bring this topic up (and kudos to you Carrie).

For those who aren't aware... the original 'Fattie Guild' - The Others is now joined by another fat friendly guild - Ice Cream Citadel.

I had no knowledge of what happened when I logged in afew weeks ago as I missed the split when it all 'went down' and had to piece events together through several PM's to various people. 

I can understand why people felt the need to move to something new and I also understand why some have chosen to stay. I have friends in both camps and it was a little sad to see it happen.

I, myself, took the opportunity to move my main character and join a larger social guild which raids more frequently with a larger group of level 80's. It was a move I had been contemplating for quite some time. I have made some new friends and reacquainted with some old ones. 

I regret 'slipping out the back door in the dead of night' and not explaining to Candy and the gang the reason why I chose to move my main.

I have left all my alts in the original guild and will be rolling a new toon for 'Ice Cream' as soon as I get these 'Love is in the Air' holiday achievements out of the way (and this pesky college application task I need to finish up). Look out for a sexy stacked drae pally!

I look forward to seeing all of you around Dal and melting the face off the Lich King!!


Cheers.

*


----------



## Carrie (Feb 9, 2010)

Heather, thank you very much for the explanation. I understand that it was a tricky and unenviable situation for all involved, and I really do appreciate you taking the time to explain the background and leave the door open for me. (The Lich King can suck it, but I really do want one of those baby elephants you can get on that orphan quest thingy!). Anyway, I do thank you very much. :happy:


Oh, and Jay? Please don't let it get around that I have cojones. My dating life is challenging enough already, thanksverymuch.


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 9, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Heather, thank you very much for the explanation. I understand that it was a tricky and unenviable situation for all involved, and I really do appreciate you taking the time to explain the background and leave the door open for me. (The Lich King can suck it, but I really do want one of those baby elephants you can get on that orphan quest thingy!). Anyway, I do thank you very much. :happy:
> 
> 
> Oh, and Jay? Please don't let it get around that I have cojones. My dating life is challenging enough already, thanksverymuch.



Carrie, I'm so, so sorry that this festered with you for over a month but I AM grateful that you brought it up so it could be discussed openly. Heather is 100% correct in that there was NEVER any intent to exclude people and no one was "invited" to join the new guild. I myself found out about the background noise when I noticed people g-quitting. While I was aware of some issues, I was not aware that it had come to a head and that the split was going down until the moment it happened and I happened to be online when it did.

I'm one of the few people who moved most of their toons over, and it's generally no secret as to why - the entire reason I moved to Tanaris after several happy years on a different server was to specifically play with Heather, John and AnnMarie. While I made new friends in The Others and genuinely enjoyed getting to know many people I didn't know previously, these were the people I was on Tanaris to play with so where they go, I go.

As Heather said, you (and Buddy, of course!) would be welcomed with open arms at Ice Cream Citadel with any toon, new or developed. Nothing was said because, as Heather also said, there was no intent for it to be an "us vs. them" split and we hoped it to be peaceful and amicable and thought actively recruiting members would be in poor taste.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone willing to meet me in Shat and let me pelt them with rose petals with my Horde toon?  I really want the v-day achieve. lol. But my main is still only level 50 (as of two days ago) and I found out the hard way that when you throw rose petals at an opposite faction toon you flag yourself! lolol NOT good.

Oh, I should say - I only need a Draenei Pally and a Night Elf Priest still.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2010)

Ginny, if you didn't do this yet, you can also get a port to Dal and do it - way more people there and it's a sanctuary also, so no getting flagged.


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 10, 2010)

It's not so much about cohunes, as it's having a little tact, and deciding as a group not to air dirty laundry, aka the "issues" mentioned. We all felt it best to go on about our WoW lives, and pretend we weren't crushed and even angered by it.

It basically boils down to, game politics, and "guild dynamics". These things happen all the time in "normal" guilds. It's not simply isolated to our funky little size acceptance "fattie guilds". It's just the way it goes.

People pay good money to play WoW, and all I ever wanted, was for people to be able to play the game, and have fun. If some people needed a new environment, and new leadership to enjoy the game better, then, as I told Heather, they were welcome to go.

I wish the new guild all the luck in the world. The players that moved to raiding guilds, I wish them luck as well. People who are friends IRL will remain friends, and will continue to play together no matter what guild tag they carry.

I'm sorry innocent people got their feelings hurt because of this fracture. Honestly, I'm still a little stung by it all, but I understand how it is, and people have to do what they have to do.. It's just a game after all.

The Others' doors are and will remain open to all who want to share space with us on Tanaris.

Lots of Love
Candy "The Funky GM" of The Others
:goodbye:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, AM. I haven't bought the Wrath expansion yet (I know, I know! lol!) because I don't want to put out the money until I have no other choice. Haha. But I ended up finding both of those toon types last night during some, um, shall we say, more nefarious Hordie activities last night with my guildies.


----------



## mango (Feb 11, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Anyone willing to meet me in Shat and let me pelt them with rose petals with my Horde toon?  I really want the v-day achieve. lol. But my main is still only level 50 (as of two days ago) and I found out the hard way that when you throw rose petals at an opposite faction toon you flag yourself! lolol NOT good.
> 
> Oh, I should say - I only need a Draenei Pally and a Night Elf Priest still.



*Find a high level mage to port you to Dalaran and set your hearth to the Inn or the Underbelly there. 

There are heaps of horde & alliance there through the day.

Much easier to get around that way too with all the portals.

*


----------



## supersoup (Feb 12, 2010)

pardon.

http://www.darklegacycomics.com/30.html

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAAA.

as you were.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2010)

Haha, so true, soup.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 12, 2010)

I have an account on Akama but I don't play very often anymore, hoping to get back into it once I get a steady job again and get a better computer.


----------



## braindeadhead (Mar 16, 2010)

So is there a fat guild anywhere doing light weight raiding (I'm hilarous) that might meed a prot pally?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2010)

braindeadhead said:


> So is there a fat guild anywhere doing light weight raiding (I'm hilarous) that might meed a prot pally?




That's us pretty much - we try to do something as a guild a night or two a week. 

Ice Cream Citadel, just whisper anyone on, tell them you're from Dims/your name here, and we'll get you invited.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2010)

Speaking of which - here's a couple of recent nights. 

Oregon Trail - don't F with our wagon. YOU HAVE ALL DIED OF DYSENTERY! 

And a group shot after success with Ignus, and our Chilly little friends! 

View attachment wag01.jpg


View attachment ign01.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> And a group shot after success with Ignus, and our Chilly little friends!



I'm thinking that there aren't many shots of me with my clothes on.


----------



## VVET (Mar 16, 2010)

I take it The Others Guild is no longer viable? Last couple of times I logged on I was the only one on of 143 members? 
Pearfect


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 17, 2010)

VVET said:


> I take it The Others Guild is no longer viable? Last couple of times I logged on I was the only one on of 143 members?
> Pearfect



Hi Hon,

I tried typing to you yesterday, but you didn't respond at all. I was pretty sure you didn't see my text or didn't know how to respond.

We have all split up into other guilds - most folks are in a new guild called Ice Cream Citadel.

You can do a /who ice cream citadel and let anyone know you are vvet from dims and would like an invite.

The folks that are normally on are Plethora and HeavyCream - you can add them to your friends and drop a note for invite 

Hugs,
Heather

P.S. Being The Others is being disbanded, folks should know that Lanty has a guild called "We Are Not Squishy" and I/others have a guild called "Ice Cream Citadel" - fatties, friends and family - feel free to ask for an invite


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 17, 2010)

braindeadhead said:


> So is there a fat guild anywhere doing light weight raiding (I'm hilarous) that might meed a prot pally?



Hey, I know you! 

Yeah do what AM says and just do a /who ice cream citadel - we are very casual and just starting to do some high end raids and successfully so  It's basically a no pressure guild and we'd love to have ya.

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## VVET (Mar 17, 2010)

HeatherBBW said:


> Hi Hon,
> 
> I tried typing to you yesterday, but you didn't respond at all. I was pretty sure you didn't see my text or didn't know how to respond.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noir (Apr 2, 2010)

Just found of my account was hacked -.-. Sorry to all if negative things happened. I'm fearing there might have been guild stealing on the Others.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2010)

Just joined Ice Cream Citadel. I know I'm never, ever on, but at least on the rare occasions I am I can say hi.  lol.


----------



## CrankySpice (Apr 9, 2010)

It took about 7 months, but I am pleased to announce that I have finally hit the gold cap. 

View attachment goldcap.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Apr 9, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> It took about 7 months, but I am pleased to announce that I have finally hit the gold cap.
> 
> View attachment 78332



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so proud of you lady! that took lots of work!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2010)

YAY!!!!!! 

You worked so damn hard on that, and were MORE than generous along the way, so you've more than exceeded it - but man it must be nice to see that money in your bag.


----------



## Duniwin (Apr 9, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> It took about 7 months, but I am pleased to announce that I have finally hit the gold cap.



Wow, congrats.
So now what're you gonna do with all that junk, all that junk inside your trunk?


----------



## Caine (Apr 10, 2010)

It sucks the guild split up like it did, it was nice having a "Fattie / Dimenions" WoW guild.

I know I'm never on Tanaris, well rarely on there but I do try to come around, sorry about it but my Shammy, DK and Lock on Haomarush just keep me freakin busy lol







heres a pic of my time at BlizzCon, just me, at the Haomarush Realm table lol, its such a low pop server but great for PVP


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 10, 2010)

My main just reached 80 a couple of hours ago.  I think my guild on the horde side was even more excited than I was. lol  My first ever 80... wow.


----------



## CrankySpice (Apr 10, 2010)

Duniwin said:


> Wow, congrats.
> So now what're you gonna do with all that junk, all that junk inside your trunk?



Heh...I'm saving the majority of it (200,000) for Cataclysm...I wanna be able to buy any fun new toys/mounts/pets etc without worry. The rest, I'm spending on stuff for friends and I may finally break down and buy the GD battered hilt, since I have yet to even see it drop!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 10, 2010)

Mage preview is up!

I was hitting F5 whenever I could tab out hoping to see it before bed last night.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 10, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Mage preview is up!
> 
> I was hitting F5 whenever I could tab out hoping to see it before bed last night.



Yeah, it went up at 2:54 est. Bastards.

I'm underwhelmed, unfortunately.


----------



## Gspoon (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it is amazing that we even get a heroism like ability. As well as crowd control of Wall of Fog, which is perfect for pvp. Flame orb, I wasn't to crazy about. Mostly because it is just a weird spell.

So, here we have Time warp: Increased movement speed and increased spell cast. Amazing! It is about time. I just wish instead of increased casting speed and movement speed, it would also slow everything else around it down. But that is the pvp talking

Flame Orb: A ball of fire that shoots lasers out of it and moves in a straight line then possibly explodes... Uh, why does it move in a straight line? Why not have it home in on something? Just run away from it and gg.

Wall of Fog: Kinda cool, allows the slowing of targets and does some damage. Great for pvp!


What I didn't like was Burnout, the ability of mages to let them use health to do damage... No, that shouldn't be. Warlocks are the health class, not mages.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 17, 2010)

Haven't played in ages...can someone fill me in on whats been going on with feral druids since ICC was first released?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a note that I've started a fresh thread for all of us since a lot of this one is now outdated - so go there to catch up, post pics, share fat-friendly guild info, etc. 

 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1435330#post1435330


----------

